# Lights, camera, bud pic.



## nvthis

Ok, so I have been toying with the idea of a thread like this for a while. A thread that would be universally and ubiquitously useful to everyone, no matter their individual capabilities. Before we begin, I would like to say I am no photographer! I have said this before, and I will say it again, I am NOT the guy you want photographing your wedding, or anything else important for that matter! With that out of the way, let's begin...

This thread is intended to be a dump for anyone from the beginner (which I am), to the journey man (which I am not). Please fell free to post all the pics you like... But, _*be prepared to discuss them*_!! Tips, tricks and hints. And please... *No photoshopped pics*!! Really we want to focus on our cameras capabilities, not our savvy computer skills.. I will be posting some pics shortly and will attempt to discover various points about them that I am currently focused on. I have been playing with light, colors and backgrounds quite a bit lately. Some of my stoner-redneck ingenuity might be surpising to some of you, and a real head shaker to the rest! 

One thing I would like to get to the bottom of is what the different strategies are for _trichome_ photography. My friend Q and I have discussed this once or twice in the past. I have even approached Subcool about it. I would love to hear everyones thoughts on it. I also might have a few tricks of my own to share 

Another topic I would love to discuss is symmetry. This is an extremely interesting topic that, I think, is overlooked more often than not..

Why is it even necessary to have a thread like this? There are a lot of members here and we all differ in respects to life. Politics. Geography. Hobbies. Religion. Belief in extra-terrestrials. Xbox vs. Wii.. Whatever. But there is also a common thread that binds us and brings us all together. Cannabis. Where most folk are smitten to see an obnoxious weed, we see beauty and art. This plant that we all love, cherish and respect deserves it's rightful place in the spotlight.


----------



## 2Dog

uh nvthis I thought I was going to be seeing one of your amazing pictures I feel...let down. please post some pretties! imagine your bud with a professional photographer...maybe we should take a class eh?


----------



## nvthis

Ok, so to start this off, I am going to put up these pics of a recent Bubba Kush. I chose these because it fits right in to what I am doing, even though they may not be the greatest ever. In a nut shell, these were part of an experiment with a new colored background and attempts to split the light evenly between the bud and the background and everything in between. Here's what can go right, and what can go wrong..


Tips, hints and tricks: Take tons of pictures! If there was ever a most important tip for amature photography, this would be it! Don't be satisfied with walking up, taking a shot and then walking away. Plan for an extended session. 100, 200, 300 pics should not be out of the question if you are looking for that 'one' pic.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Good idea NV. I never imagined that some knowledge of camera function and capability would be so important to getting help or showing progress or just showing when I came here. Looking forward....


----------



## Locked

Nice pics nv....I think the best way to take pics of trichs wld be the eyeclops....I hve been wanting one badly...tried to get the wife to get it for x-mas for me but she laughed it off and thought it was a toy...which I guess it is...but I want it damn it....


----------



## Locked

Ladies are in darkness now...when the lights come on I will snap a few keeping in mind what you said....


----------



## nvthis

The last pic in the above series was my original BPOTM entry. I canned it because I am anally retentive and it didn't stand up to what I believed as being a quality worth going up against my friend tc or the rest of the great pics this month. There were several issues with it. Symmetry was one of them. This bud had the most rediculousy random shape to it and I was forced to crop off the largest leaf to keep the bud centered in the pic. Also, when I put it through Picasa to resize it for MP, all that ghosting and shadowing around the bud showed up. That looked just crappy. All in all though, I liked this series and can see a huge potential here for future experiments. The lighting was also lots of fun. This is all done by reflecting the flash away from the bud. Even the last one. Notice how the light seems to come from the top, bottom and everywhere else, eliminating almost all of the shadow? It's almost like the bud was emmiting the light it's self..



Tips, hints and tricks: Mj has a wonderful symmetry. If you can find it on your bud or plant, take full advantage of it for your pictures! Also, when cropping your final work, absolutely try to NEVER cut off leaves like I did above. This only disrupts the natural symmetry and provids a lesser quality IMO.


----------



## nvthis

Thanks folks, but were just getting started here.... 

Hopefully my friends Tcbud and Qman will stop in shortly..


----------



## nvthis

Reflecting light.

Really, I mean reflecting the flash. This is something I have been experimenting with quite a bit lately. Most pics of mj we will run across will contain a simple point and shoot type technique with little or no regard to camera functions. Like trying to take pics under your HPS, the end product is infinitely predictable.

There are several ways to do this. The proper way, of course, is to go and get a remote flash and umbrella system. I would love to do this myself, but my skill level hardly justifies it. Enter stoner-redneck ingenuity. Mostly I just use a mirror. This is VERY limiting but serves my purpose for now. That and I can get some crazy cool affects from it. More on that later.

It would be one thing to somehow mechanically attach a mirror in front of your flash unit for the purpose of consistancy. I do it by hand- For now. This just makes the job that much more difficult as every shot promises to be slightly different. Every shot will vary slightly in degree of angle. This next series will show, again, not only the differences in angle, but also the potential for this technique.


Tips, tricks and hints: Always kill your fans and exhaust system before shooting! Especially if you are planning to adjust your exposure time. With longer exposures the potential to ruin a shot due to movement multiplies. For extended exposures use a remote button or set your timer for a few seconds off. This will give your camera a moment to settle. Then, don't move and don't breath! hold perfectly still until the shot is over. With longer exposure time the camera will pick up any slight movement from heart beat, breathing, vibration from walking around and any air currents that develope. My friend Qman will reiterate all of this to add weight to it's importance!!


----------



## nvthis

Ok, nice start. Can't wait to see and talk about some elses stuff later!! 

This next series is the epitomy of stoner-redneck ingenuity! These shots were taken with the flash diffused through a bottle of windex!!! 

I have done some diffusion and had some good results. That is directly related to how I started using mirrors. I had a guy tell me once that he taped rolling papers to the front of his flash to defuse the light. He could add or subtract the layers accordingly. Just brilliant IMO. But why? Generally a point and shoot shot with flash on auto with no adjustments will 95% of the time end up with a bleaching affect on your finished photo. That's not good. Personally I think the raw light from a flash is a very poor light quality source. Ya gotta do something! Anyway, the windex shots.. Kind of dumb, but very interesting results to say the least


----------



## nvthis

Just a couple more random pics taken with light reflection


----------



## nvthis

Ok so a little series showing us some uses for backgrounds and how light reflection can affect them.. These are colored sheets. Well, fabric anyway. Darn near anything can be used for a backdrop, it's the camera that makes it work! For example.. Here is a couple of shots that were just 'point and shoot' with direct flash. Note the shadows on the backdrop this creates which is, IMO, not so great.

Also you may have noted that a lot of these pics are of the same buds over and over. To be honest with you, I don't have 300 buds available to make each one different, nor the inclination to put myself through that kind of hassle! It's just what it is...


----------



## nvthis

Continuing, here are some backdrops of different colors offering some pretty cool affects. Some look like weird sunsets, some look like they were taken under water.. Take a look. Redneck enginuity never had it so good! 


Tricks, hints and tips: In the fabric section at Wamart you can get a yard of clothe for about $2. It's all you really need. The colors there are amazing. But, like I said, almost anything can be used as a backdrop


Hints, Tricks and tips: The sunset or underwater appearance was accomplished like this... I taped a piece of sheet to the back wall in the corner of my flower room. I set the bud in front of it then reflected the flash blast into the wall directly to my right with a mirror. The wall to my right was lined with mylar, which is crinkly and wavey. This, in turn, diffused the light even more and blasted it onto the backdrop, creating this effect. Basically I bent the light around the bud and onto the background. Pretty cool for a redneck, huh? 

Tips, tricks and hints: If you really want to flood your bud with great light, try this... Set up your camera directly under the hood in your flower room. Reflect the flash straight up into your hood. This, with the room surrounded in mylar, will give you the most incredible light flood on your bud!


----------



## dragracer

very nice pics.....:holysheep: :cool2: :48:


----------



## kalikisu

Very artistic, those buds are thick.


----------



## mojavemama

OH, Man, NV, I am SO excited about this thread!  Your pictures and instructions are just wonderful. I'm confused about deflecting the light with the mirror. Could you talk a little bit more about that? And how about using a tripod? 

Fantastic thread. I'm going to be watching this with eagle eyes and learning tons, I can tell. THANK YOU for doing this, NV!


----------



## meds4me

Just thought I would throw these in for youre considerations... 

First is the mango in flower right now. Second is some Berry Kush ~ Both are at 200 times magnification although the 100 mag. gives some really nice view as well. Best toy EVER ~


----------



## SmokinMom

Hahaha cool thread, I'll be following!

Have you ever heard of the rule of thirds?  Not that you need it or anything.


----------



## nvthis

mojavemama said:
			
		

> OH, Man, NV, I am SO excited about this thread! Your pictures and instructions are just wonderful. I'm confused about deflecting the light with the mirror. Could you talk a little bit more about that? And how about using a tripod?
> 
> Fantastic thread. I'm going to be watching this with eagle eyes and learning tons, I can tell. THANK YOU for doing this, NV!


 
Hey MM. Ok, the deflection of flash is a manual (for now) equivalent of using remote flash units. Imagine having your camera on a tripod. Once you are ready to take the picture, place a mirror in front of the flash and angle it in whatever direction you wish it (the light) to go. You don't have to have it in contact with the flash housing, but not so far away that it interferes with your picture either. I would recommend angling the flash upwards to begin with, until you get the hang of it. You will notice right away (on the very first pic) that you have done something VERY different. You are going to be adding light you never thought possible. And, as you go you will discover that different light sources seem much more 'natural' and way, WAY more complete and sophisticated.

As for using a tripod, I will let Q address that one. He is the reason I bought one in the first place But if you are asking if you should? Most definitely! 


Tips, hints and trickery: When using a mirror, size IS everything. Shape too, to a degree. To start, I would use something square or retangular in the 3"x5" to 5"x7" range. In the hair section at Walmart, you can pick these up for around $2 (I think). Also, everyone asked "how did you get that pink shade thing going?" I figured out where it was coming from. Some mirrors have a plastic frame and handle. They can come in red, blue, green ect. ect. When you flash on the mirror, the handle lights up like a friggin neon tube, throwing some weird colors in the mix. Not necessarily perfect, but not bad either. Just more to explore


----------



## nvthis

meds4me said:
			
		

> Just thought I would throw these in for youre considerations...
> 
> First is the mango in flower right now. Second is some Berry Kush ~ Both are at 200 times magnification although the 100 mag. gives some really nice view as well. Best toy EVER ~


 
Hey hey meds.. Anything about the eyeclops that you might tell a first time user to make his/her experience better? Yeah, I have been thinking about getting one myself! 

SM, what's the rule of thirds?


----------



## FA$TCA$H

very nice NV, i would guess digital camera.


----------



## 2Dog

nxthis I dont think your buds need any special effects they looks great to me..I love the black background!


----------



## nvthis

2Dog said:
			
		

> nxthis I dont think your buds need any special effects they looks great to me..I love the black background!


 
Thanks 2dog  I don't necessarily consider this to be special effects so much. More like getting out of the normalcy trap. Really, there is always better light to be had and, after a while, pics taken under HPS that come out like yellow snowcones just doesn't fire off my imagination anymore... For instance.. When I look at the BPOTM entry I did this month, it looks like the bud is practically falling out of my computer screen. That can't be bad


----------



## meds4me

With the Eyeclops its all about using something ( in my case an old desk lamp arm<?>..) for stabilization. I got mine from the salvation army store...lol 
 Even sitting with my kief box on my lap and taking snap shots staying steady is def a key. Lastly up-grade the stupid 5 pic usb memory card to a stand 2 gig otherwise you'll only waste alot of time up-loading pics 5 at a time... ~


----------



## nvthis

meds4me said:
			
		

> With the Eyeclops its all about using something ( in my case an old desk lamp arm<?>..) for stabilization. I got mine from the salvation army store...lol
> Even sitting with my kief box on my lap and taking snap shots staying steady is def a key. Lastly up-grade the stupid 5 pic usb memory card to a stand 2 gig otherwise you'll only waste alot of time up-loading pics 5 at a time... ~


 
Perfect Meds! Thanks.


Macro setting on my camera..

Welcome to the trichome jungle baby


----------



## Qman

Glad you pointed me here nv.

Rule of thirds is you compose your subject 1/3 anywhere in the picture instead of right in the middle, not the law, but some things look much more interesting composed like that. Like I said it's not really a "rule" just a technique, I use it on certain things.

Tripods are a *must*.! Period. If you want to get clear shots of your trichs there is no way you can hold the camera still enough, no way. Your camera will pick up your breathing and give you a blurry image and bad image quality (IQ). _If you have to shoot_ without a tripod then hold your breath when you press the shutter release to take the pic, it works, OR prop the camera/your body on a solid surface. My camera is on a tripod most the time, but that's me...

I have been taking a college course on professional photography for the past year (but, have _always_ loved photography and had a good understanding of a camera)and I just recently upgraded my equipment (wish I had this set-up for  my BPOTM pic) So here is what I run - nv saw a little part of it...

*Nikon D90*
*Nikon 18-105* lens (my 'walkaround' lens)
*Nikon 35mm f/1.8* Prime lens (great for portraits, landscapes some close ups. Love this lens)
*Sigma 50mm f/2.8* Macro lens (This is the lens I use for trich shots, I can take pictures at 6" away from the subject) 
*Nikon SB600* remote flash - my next purchase will be a ring flash (BEST for trich shots, hands down)
Tripod, backpack, etc....
I also use a remote to trigger my shutter so I don't have to touch the camera at all, just compose the picture and hit the remote control to take the pic. 

There is a couple more pieces of glass (lenses are called glass) that I want but I'm good for now

I also have a studio lighting set-up that I _just_ got, that I'm learning how to use too....

That *"Eyeclops"* is a toy (at least the one I have seen) hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Eyeclops-Bionic-Eye-SE-TV-Plug-in-Microscope-toy_W0QQitemZ330389807086QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4cecc45fee

Though it looks cool....

I have nothing in flower right now BUT I will look in my library for some shots I was taking with my Macro lens when I got it...

Ask whatever questions you like......


----------



## Qman

nvthis said:
			
		

> Perfect Meds! Thanks.
> 
> 
> Macro setting on my camera..
> 
> Welcome to the trichome jungle baby



That's a good pic nv, though underexposed


----------



## Qman

Most of all, they are your pictures so have fun! There is no rules here :hubba:


----------



## tcbud

I think SM is talking about ....stoner moment here.....form and space.  I dont know the rule, but in Art, you try to mirror the size of dark shapes to light shapes.  If you dont, you get a lopsided feel in a picture, the same applys to photography.....

Lets look at the below picture, *PIC 1*.  I took this as the sun was* way* down.  I am trying to show dark/light example.
1. the first thing you should note is the dark to light.  half (lets not get real picky here, about half) of the pic is in dark, it balances the light.
2. the water is semi framed in the tree and bank, drawing your eye to the center or the water.
This translates to taking pics of bud as, REMEMBER the light/dark or foreground/background ratios.

Applying that to taking a pic of the bud (*Pic 2*).......look at your background as you take the photo.  Look behind your subject the bud.  Make sure the *subject is the subject*, not the background competeing with the subject.  Your Background can draw your eye to the subject..the bud.  I just spent 15 minutes looking for a pic, I think I am still stoned from last night.  This second pic, I dont know if I posted in my last journal, but note the background just makes eye draw to the background, tho the it is a pretty good shot of the bud (even tho focus and placement is right on).  Therefore, not a great pic.

*Comfort......feel comfortable with the pic*.  If dosent Feel/Look right...it prolly isnt.  I am trying to say.....your eye should automaticly be drawn to the subject, not compete with background.

Also, what NV said was very true........
*Take HUNDREDS of PICS*.  I love taking pictures, with the advent of digital cameras and computers.....I am in heaven, I take my camera into the garden almost every time I go in there.  I take my camera in the truck with me, almost everytime I go somewhere.  By the end of harvest, I have to take alcohol to my camera to get all the stickiness off from all the trichs.

*Picture 3*, this is the kind of pic I put up here as an example of how your eye is drawn.  Your eye is drawn to the stake.  The color of the stake is in HIGH contrast to it's surroundings.  You may look at the plants, you may look at the background, but your eye is drawn to the stake.  Your mind says....What the heck was she taking a pic of the stake for? I dont remember, I was stoned will be my excuse.  I think I was taking the pic of the "tied" up Flo.

This would lead us into the subject of "The Subject", more on that later.

Thank you NV for inviting me to look in on this thread and post here.  I hope some of what I typed made some sense.  More later.


----------



## nvthis

Qman said:
			
		

> Rule of thirds is you compose your subject 1/3 anywhere in the picture instead of right in the middle, not the law, but some things look much more interesting composed like that. Like I said it's not really a "rule" just a technique, I use it on certain things.
> 
> Tripods are a must!. Period. If you want to get clear shots of your trichs there is no way you can hold the camera still enough, no way. Your camera will pick up your breathing and give you a blurry image. If you have to shoot without a tripod then hold your breath when you press the shutter button. My camera is always on a tripod
> 
> *Nikon D90*
> *Nikon 18-105* lens (my 'walkaround' lens)
> *Nikon 35mm f/1.8* Prime lens (great for portraits, landscapes some close ups. Love this lens)
> *Sigma 50mm f/2.8* Macro lens (This is the lens I use for trich shots, I can take pictures at 6" away from the subject)
> *Nikon SB600* remote flash - my next purchase will be a ring flash (BEST for trich shots, hands down)
> Tripod, backpack, etc....
> 
> There is a couple more pieces of glass (lenses are called glass) that I want but I'm good for now
> 
> I also have a studio lighting set-up that I _just_ got, that I'm learning how to use too....Ask whatever questions you like......


 
Glad you made it Q. And thanks for keeping everything in simple English! 

A few questions I have are... Can you go into a little more detail on how you like to shoot trichomes? Not necessarily in macro, but (like your BPOTM) on buds in general. What white balance settings do you like under various light conditions? And what ISO settings do you use? 


*TIP:* If a tripod seems like a grand purchase of a luxury item, you are half right. Like Q said, it's a must. I bought mine at Walmart. It's a 4 (5??) footer with liquid level and all the whistles. I think I barely made it out of there for, like, $16. Remember that next time you bring home Micky Dees for dinner!


----------



## Locked

I didn't know tripods were that cheap...I will hve to pick one up soon...


----------



## nvthis

Tc, thanks for your input on your outdoor techniques. I am very much looking forward to hearing more on 'the subject'. 

Do you use a tripod? Or just wing it on the go? Also, when shooting outdoors in lower light conditions, do you use the manual settings? Or is the auto better? (I am almost inclined to think auto as the light changes so quickly that time of day I don't think I would want to spend all my picture taking time fooling with adjustments.. But IDK)


----------



## Qman

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I didn't know tripods were that cheap...I will hve to pick one up soon...



They range from 15 - 1500+ :huh:. You can find deals on eBay too..


----------



## Locked

Found this while looking on walmart website for tripods...I didn't know they made them this small....


----------



## Qman

nvthis said:
			
		

> Or is the auto better



Personally; I never use auto. If I where you I would play in the "P" (Program mode, I go here a lot too, specially if I want the camera to do most the work), "A" (Aperture mode, where I'm usually at) or "S" (Shutter mode, I go here to 'stop' action OR to add cool effects)

Learn your camera 

When I have more time I will post more about ISO & WB....

And I will post some pics with Depth of Field (DoF) techniques...


----------



## SmokinMom

Hahahaha hammy.  Would that even support the weight of a big DSLR?

Speaking of which, I need to learn how to operate mine.


----------



## Qman

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Found this while looking on walmart website for tripods...I didn't know they made them this small....View attachment 144955



They are cute but kinda usless


----------



## Locked

Very cool info guys and gals....I will be the first one to say I pretty much know nothing about using my camera beyond the basics...thanks for the info


----------



## Qman

I will have fun with this thread and try to keep everything in simple English for all us stoners...


----------



## nvthis

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Very cool info guys and gals....I will be the first one to say I pretty much know nothing about using my camera beyond the basics...thanks for the info


 

Hey, a thousand thanks Qman!

Hammy, hold on to your hat bro, 'cause if this thread does as it was intended, we'll _all_ be much better off!


----------



## tcbud

nvthis said:
			
		

> Tc, thanks for your input on your outdoor techniques. I am very much looking forward to hearing more on 'the subject'.
> 
> Do you use a tripod? Or just wing it on the go? Also, when shooting outdoors in lower light conditions, do you use the manual settings? Or is the auto better? (I am almost inclined to think auto as the light changes so quickly that time of day I don't think I would want to spend all my picture taking time fooling with adjustments.. But IDK)


 
I have a *Digital C-740 Ultra Zoom Olympus Camedia,* it has writing all over it, but I think that is the name.  My bro got a new camera a few years back, bout the time I got my first Internet computer and he sold me his old camera...this one.  The manual is almost half an inch thick, x 3x4.  I got to the point in it that I can shoot a pic and never picked it up again.  NOT a good idea..but I was so freaking tired of reading manuals at that time, that I didnt read it.  I recommend reading the manual on your camera.

I use the Auto setting the most.  I use the flash when it tells me too.  I have tried using the flash when the arrow is not on, but...it sometimes does not work, and sometimes does.  I need to read the manual. 

I also have a card that goes in it that takes 160 pics about.  Another that takes 50, so I stay with the 160.  That way the 50 is the reserve card, just in case.

One day we were at a fish hatchery, I was watching the fish jump and jump. So, I thot to get a fish jumping pic....yeah right.  I took maybe fifty pics..one after another and this is the best I could do.  You can see in the second pic that three fish were jumping at once and still I could not get them good.

Moral to story, READ YOUR MANUAL, lol.  If I had read the manual, I could have taken a short vid of the fish jumping.

IN EDIT, I use the hold your breath and shoot technique.  Works real good.  Take deep breath, and shoot the pic.  I have sometimes put my camera on something and timer'd it, to take a group pic with me included..dif camera tho.


----------



## Qman

I have plans!

But remember these three very simple guidelines:
1 - consider what the _subject_ will be, or the theme the photograph will express
2- apply techniques to _focus attention_ on the subject
3 - _simplify_ the composition. Make sure there is no distractions in the fore/background ( I will show you tricks on how to do this later)


----------



## Qman

tcbud said:
			
		

> One day we were at a fish hatchery, I was watching the fish jump and jump. So, I thot to get a fish jumping pic....yeah right.  I took maybe fifty pics..one after another and this is the best I could do.  You can see in the second pic that three fish were jumping at once and still I could not get them good.



You have a good little camera there *TC* but, it's really hard to 'stop' motion if your camera is not 'fast' enough (the hesitation when you push your shutter button down to take the pic) OR if your camera can take 'multiple' shots at once (like a burst of 3 fast pics) try that setting too

EDIT: I just looked at the specs of your camera, try using _"Continuous Shooting Speed  	2 frames per second, 1.4 frames per second"_ for your shots like that


----------



## monkeybusiness

fantastic thread! thanks everyone


----------



## nvthis

Hey Tc, I have a request to make of you for next years outdoor grow.. Check out this pic and see if you can make it work!


----------



## Qman

Cool! is that a crop from a pic _you_ took


----------



## nvthis

Qman said:
			
		

> Cool! is that a crop from a pic _you_ took


 
Noooooo... lol, No way man! It's just a pic I had on my comp. that I thought was really cool and would make for a great October (Halloween) bud pic. I would want to put a little light on the front of the bud, but the whole silhouette thing would be super sweet.


----------



## tcbud

*NV*, my grow is in the mountains...lol..by the time the moon comes over the mountian behind me...it is big and bright.  You get that full Huge look by taking the pic as it goes above the horizon, where there are the most particals in the air between you and the moon.  As you can surmise in that pic you posted, the moon is not far from the horizon or the light post would not be in the pic.

I got this moon shot on the coast....after it cleared the horizon, it still looks kinda big...I wasnt there when it came up, or it would have looked bigger in a photo.


----------



## nvthis

Haha! Sorry Tc, I'm afraid even the mountains won't hide you from this quest! 




*Scientists Offer Answer to Baffling Lunar Illusion *
*By Greg Clark*
Staff Writer
posted: 08:27 am ET
05 January 2000

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]
Anyone attempting to photograph a fat orange full moon rising on the horizon will undoubtedly be disappointed upon viewing the resulting image. 
Rather than seeing the enormous orb the photographer remembers, the moon appears as a small circular spot, as interesting as an aspirin hanging against a twilight background.
This is lunar illusion at work: A trick of perception seems to exaggerate the size of the moon when it is near the horizon. While it isno closer or farther away from the viewer on Earth, the low-hanging moon appears a good deal larger than it seems when elevated higher in the nighttime sky.
The popular explanation is that the moon looks bigger when you have something to compare it to. Seeing the moon compared to other objects -- trees, buildings, mountains -- makes it appear larger. The moon alone in the middle of the sky has no surrounding frame of reference, so it appears smaller. 
Certainly this is the case, but it doesn't explain what happens in the human brain to change the viewer's perception. Why should a comparison to features on the ground change the way we perceive the moon? What trick is the brain playing that makes the moon appear to change size?
Thinkers throughout history have struggled to explain the illusion, and today the little-understood phenomenon is still a subject of controversy.
Two opposing theories vie for acceptance, but they are contradictory: One suggests that the horizon moon appears large because visual cues in the intervening landscape make the moon seem far away. The other idea says those same cues make the same moon appear closer.


Ok, but I still think it would be fun... I am sure there is a special lens that is needed here to bring the background up so close. Sheesh, ya party pooper! 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## nvthis

Hey, I read somewhere that if you turn your back on a rising full moon, bend over at the waste and look at the moon between your legs, it gets even BIGGER and whiter!!!!! Wider??? Hahaha! Oooh man! :rofl: No, but really, they say the moon will return to normal size if viewed in this fashion. I dunno though... Hmm.. Think I will have to get my daughter to try it first!!


----------



## Locked

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey, I read somewhere that if you turn your back on a rising full moon, bend over at the waste and look at the moon between your legs, it gets even BIGGER and whiter!!!!! Wider??? Hahaha! Oooh man! :rofl: No, but really, they say the moon will return to normal size if viewed in this fashion. I dunno though... Hmm.. Think I will have to get my daughter to try it first!!



Yeah you can do that or you can also use a paper clip as a caliper and measure the size of the moon when it is at the horizon and also when it is overhead...it will be the same size...also there is a way to see that it is an optical illusion with a sheet of paper with a hole in it...just a trick of our mind..it's the same size on the horizon as anywhere else in the night sky...


----------



## Locked

Checkout this link>>>>hxxp://www.howstuffworks.com/question491.htm

you can see the illusion at work by moving the lil guy in the hallway....


----------



## nvthis

Cool Hammy, thanks! 

But the question still remains...

HOW do you make the shot????? I mean there is obviously a difference between Tc's moon and the moon in the other picture....


----------



## 420benny

Great thread. I love great pics. One day I will upgrade my Coolpix. I am watching and learning. Keep it coming.


----------



## Locked

Okay Ladies came out for a watering and some pics were taken...tried a cpl towards the end while covering up about 90% of the flash...nothing special


I like this one the best though...


----------



## nvthis

You got some healthy lookin' plants there brother. What were you trying to cover the flash with? And what was the outcome you were hoping for? The pics look very nice. You seem to make your trichomes really pop out (just like your BPOTM photo). Do you do anything to help this?


----------



## nvthis

Hey Hammy, I got a question for you... How on earth do you get a pic in the middle of your text??? You have the photo box, but then you have the one pic on top of the photo box. How'dya do that?????


----------



## 2Dog

2 nl 5 and 1 blue widow bud...

Nvthis..I know the pics look awful with the overhead hps light on but when budding how do you get good pics during the dark time? do you just go in 15 minutes before the light change?


----------



## nvthis

2Dog said:
			
		

> 2 nl 5 and 1 blue widow bud...
> 
> Nvthis..I know the pics look awful with the overhead hps light on but when budding how do you get good pics during the dark time? do you just go in 15 minutes before the light change?


 
2dog, a most excellent question! The answer is both yes and no. Yes, you can go in and shoot during lights out, but I wouldn't recommend it. It would probably be easier to just turn your HPS off for a bit during lights on, if that is what you wanted to do. But really, having a good understanding of your camera functions should suffice, even under your HPS. A simple adjustment to your white balance (Q will go into this in a little more depth, I am sure) will take care of the yellow wash. The balance features on my camera read flo1, flo2, flo3, cloudy, incandescent, etc., etc. I would suggest trying the incandescent setting. This should eliminate the yellow wash of your HPS give everything that nice bright 'green' look. If your camera doesn't have that exact setting don't worry. Just watch your LCD screen as you toggle through the settings. 

There are other settings on your camera that will further the quality of photos under HPS. I know how to play with them, but would refrain trying to explain it to someone else and yeild to someone with the ability to explain clearly and correctly  I am sure it won't take long... But, for now, play with the balance a little and see what you think!


Post #171 were all shot directly under my HPS...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=594296#post594296


----------



## Locked

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey Hammy, I got a question for you... How on earth do you get a pic in the middle of your text??? You have the photo box, but then you have the one pic on top of the photo box. How'dya do that?????




You just upload your pics then if you want to put one or all of them in certain places you find the attachment number by hovering over the pic you want then use the attachment number inside of this   That places that pic in that spot...


----------



## Locked

nvthis said:
			
		

> You got some healthy lookin' plants there brother. What were you trying to cover the flash with? And what was the outcome you were hoping for? The pics look very nice. You seem to make your trichomes really pop out (just like your BPOTM photo). Do you do anything to help this?



Thanks Bro...I covered the flash with my finger..I let just a bit of flash leak out...I was trying to get a good bud pic without the washed out look of a full flash...no flash was to dark and a full flash wld make all the trichs look washed out so I tried covering it...


----------



## Qman

Holidayz are 'over' so I have a little time....

Alright here is a explanation of Depth of Field (DoF) which you control with you Aperture (those funny numbers like f/3.5-5.6) The smaller the number like f/3.5 the wider you lens is open, letting in more light (giving you less DoF) great for throwing the background (or foreground) out of focus. And, the lower the number the faster the lens (my lowest is f/1.8) The larger the number, say,,, f/11, your lens opening is much smaller, letting in less light (giving you more DoF) for taking pics of landscapes, Grand Canyon, etc....

*PICS/examples*


*First* - is of my Macro lens to show as a example
*Second* - my lens stopped all the way down to f/2.8 (wide open) - the effect you'll get in pic #4 (I was at f/3.3 on that pic)
*Third *- my lens stopped all the way up to f/32 (see the little pin hole) - the effect you'll get in pi #5 (I was at f/11 on that pic)
*Fourth* - is a pic taken at f/3.3 (see how the background is out of focus?)
*Fifth* - taken at f/11 (see the background is pretty clear?)
*Sixth* - and most important, imo - see the difference with and without a background? (pics 5&6) - So,,, take yourself to Wal-Mart and spend $5 bucks on a yard of a couple different fabrics, there is a few entries in this months BPOTM that would look waaaay better with a background (and on a TRIPOD)

I will do a 'real life' pic of this too, so you can apply these simple techniques to other things besides MJ...

More to come...


----------



## Qman

2Dog said:
			
		

> 2 nl 5 and 1 blue widow bud...
> 
> Nvthis..I know the pics look awful with the overhead hps light on but when budding how do you get good pics during the dark time? do you just go in 15 minutes before the light change?



Yes, you can adjust you WB setting in your camera (I would try and use the "incandescent" setting under HPS) I take pics under HPS all the time. Trial and error will get you there. And like nv said, turning your lights out THEN taking the pic would be the best, BUT, usually it will be dark and you will halve to light the area anyway.


----------



## Qman

nvthis said:
			
		

> Cool Hammy, thanks!
> 
> But the question still remains...
> 
> HOW do you make the shot????? I mean there is obviously a difference between Tc's moon and the moon in the other picture....



Moon shots are hard, I'm still trying. That photo looks like it was taken with a Telephoto lens to get all the detail like it did...


----------



## Qman

*ISO sensitivity -* basically tells the image sensor in your camera how sensitive you want it to light. The higher you set your ISO the more sensitive it will be towards light (like in low light scenarios, you would 'generally' boost your ISO a little) BUT, beware, the higher the ISO the more "noise" you WILL get (in my examples I show you "noise"). I usually shoot in the 200 - 800 range, the lower the *ISO* say 200 you absolutely must be on a *TRIPOD*, when I'm walking with my camera I usually have it at 400 or 800 (or my camera has auto, if I'm feeling lazy) depending on the light. When I'm taking bud shots I shoot at 200 because I can control the light, and I'm on a *TRIPOD*.

My camera is the best right now (well,,, one of them) for lowest noise especially at higher ISO (mine is capable of 6400 ISO, though I will most likely not go there) BUT as you can see noise is still noticeable at 800 ISO


*PICS/examples* 

Not great pictures but they are good examples...

It was about 7:00 p.m. and pretty dark. See in the sky how it's grainy? that's noise - Cool that I could not see the mountains, let alone the snow on 'em

*First* - I was on this bridge (Sundial Bridge, and you can get a good idea on how dark it was) and it sways making the next 2 pics "not stable" though on a *TRIPOD* I was about half way down shooting on the left side
*Second* - taken at ISO 800 and my shutter stayed open for 30 sec. at f/11
*Third* - taken at ISO 1600, everything else stayed the same, see the difference in the noise? - I should have shot one at 400 but didn't, my bad.

*NOTE:* see in the pics towards the 'back' of the pic you see a 'streak'? Those are tail/headlights from cars going over the bridge. I've been on a hunt to get a better example of this....


----------



## Qman

*2 more pics*

*First* - ISO 1600 - you can really see the noise
*Second *- ISO 800

I like the first one the best out of all these shots, it's just OK tho....


----------



## 2Dog

nvthis said:
			
		

> 2dog, a most excellent question! The answer is both yes and no. Yes, you can go in and shoot during lights out, but I wouldn't recommend it. It would probably be easier to just turn your HPS off for a bit during lights on, if that is what you wanted to do. But really, having a good understanding of your camera functions should suffice, even under your HPS. A simple adjustment to your white balance (Q will go into this in a little more depth, I am sure) will take care of the yellow wash. The balance features on my camera read flo1, flo2, flo3, cloudy, incandescent, etc., etc. I would suggest trying the incandescent setting. This should eliminate the yellow wash of your HPS give everything that nice bright 'green' look. If your camera doesn't have that exact setting don't worry. Just watch your LCD screen as you toggle through the settings.
> 
> There are other settings on your camera that will further the quality of photos under HPS. I know how to play with them, but would refrain trying to explain it to someone else and yeild to someone with the ability to explain clearly and correctly I am sure it won't take long... But, for now, play with the balance a little and see what you think!
> 
> 
> Post #171 were all shot directly under my HPS...
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=594296#post594296


 
I will reread this while funning with my camera later thanks man..


----------



## 2Dog

Qman said:
			
		

> Yes, you can adjust you WB setting in your camera (I would try and use the "incandescent" setting under HPS) I take pics under HPS all the time. Trial and error will get you there. And like nv said, turning your lights out THEN taking the pic would be the best, BUT, usually it will be dark and you will halve to light the area anyway.


 
thanks man!


----------



## nvthis

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Bro...I covered the flash with my finger..I let just a bit of flash leak out...I was trying to get a good bud pic without the washed out look of a full flash...no flash was to dark and a full flash wld make all the trichs look washed out so I tried covering it...


 
Hola Q! Very nice man. I'll have a few questions for you later today..

Hammy, yeah, the ol' 'cover the flash with your finger' thing is a total bust bro. I have tried a bunch of diffusion tricks and what I have learned is two things...

1. Use something that is semi-transparent or highly reflective. Fingers are not transparent at all and don't work so good. Some ideas are paper and plastic.

2. There are settings on your camera that can compensate for _some_ diffusion (^^^^see Q's posts above^^^^). 

Modern digitals are amazing. But, then, I love manual diffusion!!! Actually that's a little misleading. To phrase it right I should say I love 'flooding'. The idea being that you would take a strong light source, such as your flash (try to invision the light as a pointed spear) and break up and disburse the light in as many different directions as possible. Kind of like having a light source with no starting point. Just a light that 'fills' the area being photographed. This is something you will see in any photography studio you walk into, you know, the white umbrella thingys. Breaking light is very important. I say forget this post and anything else you have read for a moment. Go back and try again, but let your imagination lead the way and see what happens. You very well may surprise yourself!

Hammy, go back to the beginning of this thread and check out the last pic on post#3 I think. The ones with the red backdrop. This was taken with a single source light (the flash). Notice the lack of shadow in this pic. Also notice how the light is both on top of the leaves and underneath the leaves, and also bathing the bud. Pretty cool stuff... Also note the quality of the light vs. a straight flash shot...


----------



## nvthis

Qman said:
			
		

> Alright here is a explanation of Depth of Field (DoF) which you control with you Aperture (those funny numbers like f/3.5-5.6) The smaller the number like f/3.5 the wider you lens is open, letting in more light (giving you less DoF) great for throwing the background (or foreground) out of focus. And, the lower the number the faster the lens (my lowest is f/1.8) The larger the number, say,,, f/11, your lens opening is much smaller, letting in less light (giving you more DoF) for taking pics of landscapes, Grand Canyon, etc....


 
Ok Q, thanks for running down the aperture function for us. I just want to add a small blurb to this that all us stoners can remember with very llittle effort... This was told to me by a member here on MP. She was a little shy about posting this when I requested it's use, but gave me the go ahead to put it in.. In the words of her birthdaughter, an accomplished and motivated photographer-ess in her own right (whom you may be lucky enough to encounter during an afternoon stroll along Stinson Beach..)


Aperture. The butthole in my camera 

"I had to laugh when my birthdaughter sent me an explanation on the F-stops. I could never remember how the numbers worked, or in which direction. 
She wrote me:

"Let me explain by using "the anus" analogy. I bet that sounded strange. I could never remember the name of the aperture, which is the hole in the camera that opens and closes like an anus. I had to create a funny way for me to remember the confusing math so I used the butt method to remember. 

It's basically when the butt hole is really closed up tight with a tiny opening it would take 22 minutes to **** (as in f22). If the butt hole is really opened wide it would only take 2 minutes to **** ( as in f2.5).

I also figured it out with a laser pen( f22) versus a big flashlight (f2.5). The laser pen is super sharp from here to infinity. Everything is in focus. Flashlight (f2.5) on the other hand has a lot more light, but not nearly as sharp, nor can travel as far. Think one area in focus, the rest blurry."

Well, that had me rolling on the floor, for sure. Out of the mouth of babes, eh?" 

To the member that gifted this to all of us, thanks! You know who you are


----------



## Qman

Great analogy


----------



## nvthis

Qman said:
			
		

> *Second* - taken at ISO 800 and my shutter stayed open for 30 sec. at f/11


 
Ok Q, let's see if we can open this up a bit.. So, how does this work? How does setting your ISO at 800 and your aperture at f/11 keep your shutter open for 30 seconds? Will setting the aperture at f/11 keep your shutter open that long regardless of other settings? And does aperture pertain to focus or shutter speed (or is that ISO?) or both? If I want to shoot tail lights and get that long streaming effect, am I going with the lower ISO? Or the higher aperture? On my camera these two functions are accessed by the same button. One button brings up both functions. They seem very intergrated. How does one effect the other and what are some real life stoner ways to understand and use both in tandom? I mean it is obvious in the pics above that you had a plan, or at least some idea of what you wanted and how you were going to arrive there (as opposed to randomly changing your settings) so how would a regular joe understand how these two very important functions interact???


----------



## 2Dog

Qman said:
			
		

> Yes, you can adjust you WB setting in your camera (I would try and use the "incandescent" setting under HPS) I take pics under HPS all the time. Trial and error will get you there. And like nv said, turning your lights out THEN taking the pic would be the best, BUT, usually it will be dark and you will halve to light the area anyway.


 
I am looking through the menu I dont see anything that says incandescent..hmmm..iit has pixel adjustment, color adjust like black white siennaI alos looked under brightness..maybe my camera doesnt have it..it's a kodak 3x optimal zoom not an expensive camera..10.3 mp..


----------



## 2Dog

ok different options like auto or close up have different mneus I am not seeing..the options of 
Auto, daylight, tungsten, flourescent, open shade...I have had it on auto..bummer no incandescent.. do you guys suggest one of these thanks so much!


----------



## umbra

I'm not sure how I missed this thread, lol. Great job nvthis. Do you think I can join in? Any excuse to pick up a camera and take pix is good enough for me.


----------



## nvthis

umbra said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how I missed this thread, lol. Great job nvthis. Do you think I can join in? Any excuse to pick up a camera and take pix is good enough for me.


 

Hey Umbra! Welcome brother. Everyone is welcome here!  Please feel free to add what you know. 

Just remember: Take from here whatever you want , but be sure to return later and put some back!


----------



## nvthis

2Dog said:
			
		

> ok different options like auto or close up have different mneus I am not seeing..the options of
> Auto, daylight, tungsten, flourescent, open shade...I have had it on auto..bummer no incandescent.. do you guys suggest one of these thanks so much!


 
My guess would be tungsten. Do these options change the view on your LCD screen?

Gotta go to work 2dog... If Q or someone isn't around today, I'll try to help more later.. But my guess is you won't have to wait that long...


----------



## umbra

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey Umbra! Welcome brother. Everyone is welcome here!  Please feel free to add what you know.
> 
> Just remember: Take from here whatever you want , but be sure to return later and put some back!



I don't know that I really know anything...:hubba:. Maybe try playing with extension tubes and ring flashes. I learned photography just like I have learned everything in my life... by doing it. So I dont know much about the technical aspects, I just know what looks good to me. I take lots of non cannabis shots...lots of shots. I'm trying to shoot every day. I won a photo contest earlier this year, and the judge said it broke every rule of photography.


----------



## Qman

2Dog said:
			
		

> ok different options like auto or close up have different mneus I am not seeing..the options of
> Auto, daylight, tungsten, flourescent, open shade...I have had it on auto..bummer no incandescent.. do you guys suggest one of these thanks so much!



I would try auto OR daylight. Play around and see how it works.

The black/white, sienna, etc... are all post processing options that you can use to add effects to your pics, has nothing to do with capturing your image...


----------



## Qman

umbra said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how I missed this thread, lol. Great job nvthis. Do you think I can join in? Any excuse to pick up a camera and take pix is good enough for me.



What's up Umbra, love that second picture of the leaf


----------



## nvthis

umbra said:
			
		

> I won a photo contest earlier this year, and the judge said it broke every rule of photography.


 
Dude, yer gonna fit right in here! The technical stuff is just one aspect ( Albiet a very important one.. And I really gotta give Qman credit, he has been our technical anchore so far, and I have to credit him for really holding this thread together ).

Umbra, bro, bring that pic in and just talk about it a little. Tell us what you did to arrive at the finished product...


----------



## umbra

nvthis said:
			
		

> Dude, yer gonna fit right in here! The technical stuff is just one aspect ( Albiet a very important one.. And I really gotta give Qman credit, he has been our technical anchore so far, and I have to credit him for really holding this thread together ).
> 
> Umbra, bro, bring that pic in and just talk about it a little. Tell us what you did to arrive at the finished product...



Sorry Bro no can do with the photo, as it is under my real name and going on display around the US in 2010.


----------



## HATCH

Great Thread, Thank You All For Sharing, I Have Gotten Into Photography In The Last Few Years, I Started Out With A Kodak Z650 Point & Shoot, I Modified A Old Video Camera Lens & Fit It In A Screw In Filter, And Could Get Pretty Good Trich. Shots, I Also Have A EyeClops And Pretty Much Got As Good As I Could With Both.
Then I Got The Bright Idea Of Getting A SLR And Step Up My Game, Man, What A Crazy Idea That Was, I Did Alot Of Research On All The SLR's And What I Wanted To Do, I Ended Up With A Nikon D5000  - 18mm-55mm Lens, & 55mm-200mm Lens, Quick Flash, Awesome Camera, But,  Do I Feel Lost !!!!, I Need To Go To Some Kinda School Myself Just To Figure This Out.
I Have Alot To Learn, But It's Fun, I Need To Add To My Lens, Like A 50mm, Or A 105mm, Really Don't Know Which Will Be The Best, I Still My Have To Add Some +++ Filter Lens To Get The Magnification That I Want, But I'm Working On It.
Like I Said Great Thread I Feel I'll Learn A Great Deal Right Here, Thank's.
Here Is What I Can Do So Far, I Have Had The Camera For About Two Weeks Or So.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLCS70bSXx0


----------



## nvthis

Ok folks, lets get dirty:hubba: 

In response to 2dogs question, you should probably go with what Q said for the white balance. I guessed tungstun because the incandescent filament is made of.... Tungstun. Seemed like a good guess at the time. 

But, then, I got another idea 2dog. If you have the patience for it. Just set up on a tripod and without changing any other settings, go through the wb settings one by one.. it's only 5 or 6 shots..

PIA right? Ok, I'll do it with you ....

Here is the first set of white balance shots (according to the setting on _my_ camera.. Which is a Fuji finepix s1000, 10.0 mega pix) These were all taken using the manual setting. Other settings will change these, so don't be too judgemental as we are just running a little test to discover _some_ of the differences..

This first series is:

Manual setting/ISO @ 100, shutter speed 320, aperture @ f2.8 & macro setting 1 with a dark blue backdrop. Both camera and bud are set _under_ my 600w HPS

(wb setting)No flash.........................................(wb setting)With flash.

Fine
                  Fine


Shade
               Shade


Flo1
                  Flo1


Flo2
                  Flo2


Flo3
                  Flo3


Incandescent
     Incandescent


As we can plainly see, some settings offer very little in notable change with this setup. 2dog, why don't you go ahead and throw yours up and we will have a look.. Also an interesting note: See how the images with out a flash are actually slightly 'brighter' that then images _with_ a flash. Weird? Fo sho! My camera also comes with a 'custom' wb setting. I have no idea what it does...


----------



## nvthis

While we are here, and not to confuse things, we should just go ahead and see some other settings. This next series (much like Q's above) will feature different aperture and f/stops, but holding on the white balance setting of incandescent and with flash @ macro setting 1 with a dark blue backdrop..

First with different shutter speed settings and aperture holding at f2.8 with ISO @ 100..


1/50 & f2.8 


1/200 & f2.8 


1/500 & f2.8 


1/1000 & f2.8 
  (Taken _under_ my HPS.... Can you believe it????)


Now with f/stops and holding at 320 speed setting..

1/320 f5 


1/320 f6.4 


Now here is something VERY interesting that has happened, and here is how to check it out... Click onto pic #4. Minimize it to your bottom bar. Then click into pic #5 and maximize it. The go to your bottom bar and maximize pic#4, then use your bottom bar to quickly toggle back and forth between them. They are almost identical!!! Almost, even though one is set at 1/1000 f2.8, and the other is set at 1/320 f5. You should also check out how the tape in the lower left hand corners become more in focus as we go from f2.8 to f5 to f6.4. Also, depending on the settings, we have accomplished over powering a lot of the benefits derived from our white balance setting.. Confused yet?? DON'T be. This is merely a nonsensical test of the white balance setting.. 

Thanks Hammy for turning me on to that


----------



## NorCalHal

GREAT info and pics.

It has been a while since I have taken any pics


----------



## lordhighlama

finally got through this hole thread... been trying my best to soak everything up so far.  I need to get home tonight and play with my camera a little bit.  I've always thought that my macro setting was not very good but then 2dog made the comment about the close up mode having different settings than the other modes, so I'm quite exited to see what I can come up with.


----------



## nvthis

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> finally got through this hole thread... been trying my best to soak everything up so far. I need to get home tonight and play with my camera a little bit. I've always thought that my macro setting was not very good but then 2dog made the comment about the close up mode having different settings than the other modes, so I'm quite exited to see what I can come up with.


 
Hey guys, thanks for coming by. Feel free to post all the pics you want! Lama, be sure to keep us up on your progress!


----------



## meds4me

Okay let the pics ? begin...
Okay the first one is how i wake up in the mornin....actually my cuz works at a shelter for ferretts. 
Next is the bagseed left overs from outdoors. Just running them off for hash !
Last one is the new DWC grow with sum super skunk ~


----------



## nvthis

Meds, looks like you got a nice collection of buds on the way:hubba: 

Soo.. You feedin' yer plants pinkies now????  

Nice pics bro. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## meds4me

just been playing around with this and finally understanding how to use this computer  to resize stuff as well:
These are just bagseed but what a great way to look at the trich's ! The last one is my fav off the lemon pledge ~


----------



## meds4me

nvthis said:
			
		

> Meds, looks like you got a nice collection of buds on the way:hubba:
> 
> Soo.. You feedin' yer plants pinkies now????
> 
> Nice pics bro. Keep 'em comin'!




rofl ! my cuz sent me the picture of her fav hairless ferrett. Just felt like how i awoke this am.


----------



## HATCH

Great Shot's With The EyeClops, You Have A Steady Hand, I Have Yet To Get Anything Close To That Last Shot!!


----------



## meds4me

I have a Mini tripod with one leg screwed to the desk top. I pull the plants out and start snappin. I think i took 40 sum pics and ended up with these winners , I've tried all settings 100x, 200x and 400x. Almost all of them were the best at 200 mag. The last one was at 400 magnification. Thanks for the comments ~


----------



## lordhighlama

ok, well as I suspected my macro and other setting on my old camera were not where they needed to be to get involved with some of the features we are learning in this thread.

I got so exited about it that I wen't out today and purchased myself a brand new Canon PowerShot SX120is...  :hubba:  Any advice from the pro's on this camera?

Also got myself a tripod, so now I should be good to go.  This thing has more settings than I will ever know what to do with, but I'm gonna keep digesting this thread and might slowly learn a thing or two.  

here are the pics...


----------



## Qman

Allright, been busy.

Learning how to use a macro lens is interesting, here is some results tho not perfect

I tried a couple different lighting angles and settings

Let me know what you think??

The first 2 are Querkle

The last few pics are from the BPOTM plant....


*MY SETTINGS:* I was shooting these in "M" mode @f/5.6, 200 ISO and 1/60 sec. shutter speed + studio lighting and different flash angles.


----------



## Qman

nvthis said:
			
		

> 1000 f2.8, and the other is set at 320 f5. You should also check out how the tape in the lower left hand corners become more in focus as we go from f2.8 to f5 to f6.4. Also, depending on the settings, we have accomplished over powering a lot of the benefits derived from our white balance setting.



As you increase your f/# (ie 2.8-6.4) you increase your DoF (Depth of Field) thus making tings in the background come into focus. When you stop your Aperture (Aperture & f/# are the same thing) down to something like f/2.8 you are telling the camera that you are going to be focusing on one thing(s) and, that everything beyond that focus point will be out of focus. You can see in my pics where I am shooting at low f/# how the focus point is generally in focus, but the background is out of focus. This 'blurry' effect is also called "Bokeh" 

NV - I don't understand your 1000 f/2.8 - 320 f/5 question...


----------



## lordhighlama

here is a funny pic I captured using my new camera... caught my dog just coming out of a yawn.  

View attachment 145647


another pic I wen't out and tried playing with the macro settings a little bit. Had it at f/2.8 ISO400 and shutter speed at 1/125.

turned out ok but I don't understand what changing the shutter speed will do to the pic.  Tried to get a good shot of a female preflower.


----------



## nvthis

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> here is a funny pic I captured using my new camera... caught my dog just coming out of a yawn.
> 
> View attachment 145647
> 
> 
> another pic I wen't out and tried playing with the macro settings a little bit. Had it at f/2.8 ISO400 and shutter speed at 1/125.
> 
> turned out ok but I don't understand what changing the shutter speed will do to the pic. Tried to get a good shot of a female preflower.
> 
> View attachment 145649


 
Wow! She's a her, no question there


----------



## nvthis

Qman said:
			
		

> NV - I don't understand your 1000 f/2.8 - 320 f/5 question...


 
Sorry Qman, neither do I:confused2: I scrolled back up to find it and ask again, but didn't see the question you were talking about lol..... Thanks for pointing out my mistatement.. I will correct immediately!

Wicked macro shots man!


----------



## Qman

I just ordered some magnify filters +1 +2 +4 +10 that screw on the end of my lens. should give me the same effect as that eyclops

Also, you can try a magnifying glass at the end of your camera to enhance your macro shots...


----------



## Qman

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> turned out ok but I don't understand what changing the shutter speed will do



Changing your shutter speed determines the length of time that your image sensor &#8217;sees&#8217; the scene you&#8217;re attempting to capture. The longer (or shorter) you leave your shutter open also determines how much light hits your sensor and determines the exposure.

*"Remember that thinking about Shutter Speed in isolation from the other two elements of the Exposure Triangle (aperture and ISO) is not really a good idea. As you change shutter speed you&#8217;ll need to change one or both of the other elements to compensate for it.*

_*For example if you speed up your shutter speed one stop (for example from 1/125th to 1/250th) you&#8217;re effectively letting half as much light into your camera. To compensate for this you&#8217;ll probably need to increase your aperture one stop (for example from f16 to f11). The other alternative would be to choose a faster ISO rating (you might want to move from ISO 100 to ISO 400 for example)."  
*_


----------



## umbra

Qman said:
			
		

> I just ordered some magnify filters +1 +2 +4 +10 that screw on the end of my lens. should give me the same effect as that eyclops
> 
> Also, you can try a magnifying glass at the end of your camera to enhance your macro shots...



The screw on macro lens dont do as good of a job because the edges are blurry. You would be better off using extension tubes in combination with your macro lens. When you are that close to a plant, lighting becomes a problem. Regular flash doesn't really work, you need a ring flash. I know subcool's mag photos, are post processing cropping with photoshop. I personally prefer to take a better photo.


----------



## Qman

Yeah I read about those magnifiers but for 15 it's worth a try for me. Ring flash is next on my list but they are pricey. There are a few cheaper onesthat got better ratings than the Sigmas but IDK. I prefer taking a better shot rather than depending on PP....


----------



## umbra

I shoot with a nikon and I bought a nikon ringflash. I bought an sb21 on ebay for a fraction of what the sigma goes for.


----------



## Qman

Yeah, I'd love to get a sb21 but they are discontinued. I have a sb600 and I have been looking at those "O"/Ray flash things but I don't know how those things work


----------



## tcbud

I take most of my pictures outdoors (bud on plant pics) so I thot I would give you some of my ideas about light.

I like the evening best for taking pictures.  When the sun is in a more sideways location to the plants.  Say an hour before sunset.  You get a more vivid closeup of a bud.  If you have trees around your grow area, getting a part shade/part sun pic makes for an interesting pic. Example below pic #4.

I also like to take pictures with a flash outside just after the sun has gone down.  It is not totally dark but the flash gives a good contrast, lighting the plant nicely.

Another opportunity to take a pic that is well lit, but the sun is not shinning directly on it, is to go out into the garden as soon as clouds cover your grow area.  I like this especially.  Shadows are muted and the washed out directly shinning sun is much more subdued, shadows are less too.  Examples are pic #2 (sun behind cloud) and #3 (being in full sun).

Pic #1 I took during mid winter (January), clouded day.  The sun in winter gives a glow it seems that can not be found (by me) any other time of year.  The sideways light and the clouds gave this fish a almost sureal feel.  This is one of my all time fave pics.  Silly but true.  My first fish of the year, caught January 06, is a memorable pic only because of the light shining naturally on it.  Try a mid winter pic outside with the sun shinning in late afternoon, an hour or so before sundown.  You will see what I mean if you can capture it.

My husband likes to take a flashlight and train it on a plant too, when the clouds cover the sky, making for just a bit more light on the bud.  I took over a thousand pics of just the Flower stage last summer/fall.....I just spent ten minutes looking for an example of his Afgoo with flashlight...cant find it at all.  He was real proud of his afgoo, that plant had the biggest tops in the garden!

One more thing.....*not about natural light*, but about flash that I have found to work real well.  Take your pic from five feet away from the plant, use the flash, but zoom in on the pic you want.  That way the flash will not wash out the pic.  When harvesting, I hold a bud at arms length, zoom in, and use the flash, I get a black background that way (but I am holding that bud somewhere there is nothing directly behind it).

Take huge amounts of pics.....that way you will get some that are excellent.  Most pics are ordinary, some can be as I say "picture Postcard perfect"............those can come years apart.

Be aware of your lighting/shade outdoors when taking pictures, use it to your advantage.


----------



## tcbud

Oh, NV, I forgot to say.....

If I have to lay on my back, to get a shot of the moon and my bud next summer, I will do so......remind me if I havent posted a moon shot before harvest! lol....I said moon shot.


----------



## mojavemama

Well, Shoot! I was so hepped about this thread, and I wanted desperately to participate, but I'm like a kindergardner in a post graduate class here. You all are waaaaaay ahead of me. I have a replacement camera that's got a higher I.Q than I could ever hope to have, and we aren't yet speaking the same language. 

Too many things to try to learn at one time. I get the Fstop right, and forget the ISO. I get those right and forget the self timer (I shake too much to do macro shots even on a tripod without a self-timer). Or I can't get the light on the plants correctly. 

I used to have a camera I could actually work with--an old Canon A series. I ran over it by accident with my powerchair and blasted it into the TV. Dead. Then I was given my birthdaughter's old camera, a Canon Powershot S70, when she moved up to $20,000 worth of SLR and attachments, filters, lenses. I inherited the old camera, which is a step up from my old one. I believe it listed at $600 new. Yet, I can't do a THING with this camera! ARGHHHHH!

Okay, here are a couple shots I attempted to try yesterday. I did not get them clear enough. The lighting sucks. This is what happens when I don't use a self timer. I just wanted close ups of the pistils, all separate and standing proud. Instead, I got washed out mush. 

Birthdaughter is busy trying to help me via email with these basics so I can catch up with you all and participate in this thread. However, I may never graduate from Kindergarden. Still, I'm enjoying looking at all the pictures and marveling over how brilliant all of you are that understand this technical stuff!

I understand design elements from my background in calligraphy and graphic design. But shoot, that's all analog--all hand work, no tech stuff. 
But on the upside, I can brag that I finally know how to text on my phone.... :giggle:


----------



## nvthis

mojavemama said:
			
		

> I ran over it by accident with my powerchair and blasted it into the TV.


 
 :giggle: Sounds like my kinda luck!! 

Your color doesn't look bad at all. It looks like you might be mildly out of focus, but not terribly so. When I bought mine I wanted a decent macro and higher mb (10) so I could do close ups if I wanted. It looks to me like you might just be getting too close for your macro setting. Try pulling back another cm and see if that works better. You can always enlarge and crop later, which will look great if the focus is sharp. You can also push up the shutter speed a little. This may help with any inadvertent movement. The best thing I can say is let's go back and do this shoot again. It's a simple enough close up shoot and we will be concentrating on this only. And after that, go back and do it again. This way, instead of trying to do sunsets, portraits, scenic views _and_ close ups all together and getting everything mixed up and confused, you are focusing only on how to accomplish this one thing for the moment.

You have participated, and done so beautifully. Really, I envisioned this thread to be dirt simple so everyone could follow, no matter their skill level. This really involves just three things: Participation, questions, and _more_ participation. I couldn't imagine a better thread where Qman has taken up the reigns and offered to help. He is one of the most saintly patient dudes I know. If there is any info what-so-ever that has you caught up, just ask. Even if it means that something specific gets explained again, just_ in a different way_.. Just keep plugging at it MM. It will come.  

Oh yeah, and... Thanks again!


----------



## umbra

MM a little trick for getting rid of the camera shake, the shutter speed needs to be 2x the focal length of the lens. So if you are using a 30mm lens, the shutter speed needs to be 1/60 or faster.


----------



## tcbud

> This way, instead of trying to do sunsets, portraits, scenic views and close ups all together and getting everything mixed up and confused, you are focusing only on how to accomplish this one thing for the moment.



Sounds like a plan, bud portraits 101.

*Mojave*, I think NV possibly hit it on the head, back up a *bit*.  I cant get clear pics when I use the "portrait" setting.....because I get too close at times.  Those pinkish pistles look so cool.  I hope you keep taking pics of that one.


----------



## Qman

tcbud said:
			
		

> I take most of my pictures outdoors (bud on plant pics) so I thot I would give you some of my ideas about light.
> 
> I like the evening best for taking pictures.  When the sun is in a more sideways location to the plants.  Say an hour before sunset.  You get a more vivid closeup of a bud.  If you have trees around your grow area, getting a part shade/part sun pic makes for an interesting pic. Example below pic #4.
> 
> I also like to take pictures with a flash outside just after the sun has gone down.  It is not totally dark but the flash gives a good contrast, lighting the plant nicely.
> 
> Another opportunity to take a pic that is well lit, but the sun is not shinning directly on it, is to go out into the garden as soon as clouds cover your grow area.  I like this especially.  Shadows are muted and the washed out directly shinning sun is much more subdued, shadows are less too.  Examples are pic #2 (sun behind cloud) and #3 (being in full sun).
> 
> Pic #1 I took during mid winter (January), clouded day.  The sun in winter gives a glow it seems that can not be found (by me) any other time of year.  The sideways light and the clouds gave this fish a almost sureal feel.  This is one of my all time fave pics.  Silly but true.  My first fish of the year, caught January 06, is a memorable pic only because of the light shining naturally on it.  Try a mid winter pic outside with the sun shinning in late afternoon, an hour or so before sundown.  You will see what I mean if you can capture it.
> 
> My husband likes to take a flashlight and train it on a plant too, when the clouds cover the sky, making for just a bit more light on the bud.  I took over a thousand pics of just the Flower stage last summer/fall.....I just spent ten minutes looking for an example of his Afgoo with flashlight...cant find it at all.  He was real proud of his afgoo, that plant had the biggest tops in the garden!
> 
> One more thing.....*not about natural light*, but about flash that I have found to work real well.  Take your pic from five feet away from the plant, use the flash, but zoom in on the pic you want.  That way the flash will not wash out the pic.  When harvesting, I hold a bud at arms length, zoom in, and use the flash, I get a black background that way (but I am holding that bud somewhere there is nothing directly behind it).
> 
> Take huge amounts of pics.....that way you will get some that are excellent.  Most pics are ordinary, some can be as I say "picture Postcard perfect"............those can come years apart.
> 
> Be aware of your lighting/shade outdoors when taking pictures, use it to your advantage.




Yes TC this is correct. The best times to shoot outdoors is in the early A.M. 7~9 good to *catch misty mornings, dew, etc* and the lighting is *"magical"*. And, late P.M. 5~7 *catch beautiful colors in the sky, twilight shots* and, again the lighting is *"magical"*. Overcast days are great also because there is no shadows or harsh lighting, *great for outdoor portraits and water shots *

And, flash is usually only effective at 6~10 feet away (those people you see that have their flash on at a baseball game [in the stands taking pics] are only lighting the tops of the peoples heads below them) _usually_.

Like everyone has said take as many pictures as you can. On a typical 'shoot' I will take between 300~500 shots and if I'm lucky I will get a handful of 'keepers'...

*NOTE: I wish I could grow outdoors like you TC *


----------



## Qman

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Well, Shoot! I was so hepped about this thread, and I wanted desperately to participate, but I'm like a kindergardner in a post graduate class here. You all are waaaaaay ahead of me. I have a replacement camera that's got a higher I.Q than I could ever hope to have, and we aren't yet speaking the same language.
> 
> Too many things to try to learn at one time. I get the Fstop right, and forget the ISO. I get those right and forget the self timer (I shake too much to do macro shots even on a tripod without a self-timer). Or I can't get the light on the plants correctly.
> 
> I used to have a camera I could actually work with--an old Canon A series. I ran over it by accident with my powerchair and blasted it into the TV. Dead. Then I was given my birthdaughter's old camera, a Canon Powershot S70, when she moved up to $20,000 worth of SLR and attachments, filters, lenses. I inherited the old camera, which is a step up from my old one. I believe it listed at $600 new. Yet, I can't do a THING with this camera! ARGHHHHH!
> 
> Okay, here are a couple shots I attempted to try yesterday. I did not get them clear enough. The lighting sucks. This is what happens when I don't use a self timer. I just wanted close ups of the pistils, all separate and standing proud. Instead, I got washed out mush.
> 
> Birthdaughter is busy trying to help me via email with these basics so I can catch up with you all and participate in this thread. However, I may never graduate from Kindergarden. Still, I'm enjoying looking at all the pictures and marveling over how brilliant all of you are that understand this technical stuff!
> 
> I understand design elements from my background in calligraphy and graphic design. But shoot, that's all analog--all hand work, no tech stuff.
> But on the upside, I can brag that I finally know how to text on my phone.... :giggle:



Hey MM! you are doing great. Try like NV suggested and try to get you focus 'tack sharp' that's key. What are you shooting with?


----------



## Qman

Here is a good example of what diffusing your flash does for you

The first pic is my camera flash firing str8 forward

Second pic I'm firing the flash at the ceiling. Huge difference eh?

These are my pets Astro and Cymon after a hard day of nothing...

*My settings:

WB auto, "A" mode @ f/5.6, ISO 200, 35mm and Tripod of course*


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Great thread guys...   Im def still a kindergardener with how to work my camera... But I get pretty good results usually...  I def need to invest in a tripod...  and maybe read the book that came in the box...? LOL


----------



## mojavemama

NV, thank you for the pep talk and for giving me a burst of confidence. I really needed that! I've been feeling so incompetent, and that I would never ever get this stuff. But maybe, if I stick with it, I will. 

And yes, your instructions are very clear!  My failure is simply my own paranoia over technical details. It's no reflection on the instructions you and Qman are so generously sharing with us. I am also deeply grateful for your patience. I know it's difficult to have a student who is trying hard but just doesn't seem to get it. With your encouragement, though, and some dogged persistance on my part, hopefully I'll get past this wall. 

NV, This camera I'm using is a Canon Powershop S70 and it is 7.1 megapixels. 
I know it takes decent close ups, as I've seen the pictures my birthdaughter took with them. You are so right about the out-of-focus---I honestly cannot tell when it's in focus. I can't see it. CAN'T. Every shot is just a guess. Qman advised also to get the focus tack sharp, but I just have no idea how to do that. Old eyes don't see that screen very well. 

TC, I've been backing up, but obviously not enough. I'm so used to filling the screen with my old camera. So I will work harder at backing up enough!

Umbra. HELP!  You wrote that to reduce the shakes, "2x the focal length of the lens. So if you are using a 30mm lens, the shutter speed needs to be 1/60 or faster."  Okay, how do I figure out what lens is on my camera? 
I'm reading through the book, but I'm confused. It says this camera has a "
Wide-angle 28-100mm (35mm equivalent) 3.6x Optical Zoom Lens"
So is the focal length 20 or 100mm? 

For the pictures I posted, I was using an f8 on 200 ISO and the drive in AV. 

Thank you, everyone, for all your helpful suggestions.


----------



## umbra

mojavemama said:
			
		

> NV, thank you for the pep talk and for giving me a burst of confidence. I really needed that! I've been feeling so incompetent, and that I would never ever get this stuff. But maybe, if I stick with it, I will.
> 
> And yes, your instructions are very clear!  My failure is simply my own paranoia over technical details. It's no reflection on the instructions you and Qman are so generously sharing with us. I am also deeply grateful for your patience. I know it's difficult to have a student who is trying hard but just doesn't seem to get it. With your encouragement, though, and some dogged persistance on my part, hopefully I'll get past this wall.
> 
> NV, This camera I'm using is a Canon Powershop S70 and it is 7.1 megapixels.
> I know it takes decent close ups, as I've seen the pictures my birthdaughter took with them. You are so right about the out-of-focus---I honestly cannot tell when it's in focus. I can't see it. CAN'T. Every shot is just a guess. Qman advised also to get the focus tack sharp, but I just have no idea how to do that. Old eyes don't see that screen very well.
> 
> TC, I've been backing up, but obviously not enough. I'm so used to filling the screen with my old camera. So I will work harder at backing up enough!
> 
> Umbra. HELP!  You wrote that to reduce the shakes, "2x the focal length of the lens. So if you are using a 30mm lens, the shutter speed needs to be 1/60 or faster."  Okay, how do I figure out what lens is on my camera?
> I'm reading through the book, but I'm confused. It says this camera has a "
> Wide-angle 28-100mm (35mm equivalent) 3.6x Optical Zoom Lens"
> So is the focal length 20 or 100mm?
> 
> For the pictures I posted, I was using an f8 on 200 ISO and the drive in AV.
> 
> Thank you, everyone, for all your helpful suggestions.



The lens is a zoom. So it is somewhere between 28 and 100 mm. When you are using macro function you are using the 100mm lens(max mag). So if the shutter speed is 1/200 you are good. You may not have that option with powershot. The simplest way is to get a this type of shot without a tripod is to put the camera on something, focus the picture, but do not take the photo. Use the timer function, in the menu. And take the photo with the camera sitting on something solid, adjusted for focus as best you can, then take photo with the timer.


----------



## mojavemama

Umbra, thank you!!! And I DO have a tripod. I will keep on truckin' here. THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## mojavemama

Oooookay, I must have taken 150 pictures today, and most of them are bad. Even the good ones aren't really good. Still not getting that clarity I want. But here's today's efforts. I'm not improving.


----------



## nvthis

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Oooookay, I must have taken 150 pictures today, and most of them are bad. Even the good ones aren't really good.


 
:aok: :rofl: :ciao:  That makes you MM, officially, a full fledged-full _pledged_ member of the club!!! Your motivation is certainly in the right place. Now you know. Now you know what might drive the Qman to sit through an 800 pic shoot!.... All in the name of the hunt. 800 shots for an 'all too small' handful of great pics. 

Carry on!:aok: 

By the way, that 4th & 6th pic looks pretty sharp! Love the trichs too... I still say a little more shutter speed maybe..


----------



## mojavemama

NV, thank you!!!! You are such an inspiration, and so patient with me!
Now, you say I should try a higher shutter speed--what exactly do you mean? 
That's the f-stop? I was shooting at f8 200 iso.  I'm not sure what "higher" means. Thank you so much for your help and patience. I was so ready today to tear my hair out, and just give up---but you always manage to calm me down, pick me up off the floor, and push me to keep on snapping those pictures....


----------



## nvthis

Ok, f/stop. Remember, "f" for "focus". It can help the background become blurry or focused (just remember the flashlight/lazer beam analogy or even like squinting to see something far away.) 

Shutter speed, of course, is pretty self axplanatory. The slower the speed, the more time the 'door' is open. This number doesn't always end in a "00" number, but can include numbers like 250, 320, & 640. Try this: Stick one finger up and wave it in front of your face. Now close your eyes for a second. Open your eyes and close them again as fast as you can. What did you see? You probably saw a fleeting image of your finger in a stationary position. Now, do it again but this time let your eyes stay open just a bit longer. You should see some movement this time. This is what your camera 'sees', depending on shutter speed and the slower the speed, the more movement (blurriness) it will see.

You might, just for fun, turn the dial on the top of your camera to the "S" setting. This should be the shutter priority setting. This will give you an opportunity to just play around with it a while and find out what kind of differences it makes in your camera.


----------



## Qman

Your _ARE_ improving *MM*! your composition is getting better.

Shooting close-ups @ f/8 is not going to give you the results your looking for. Try dropping your f/# down to something like f/2.8 (or the lowest f/# your camera allows)And, bring your ISO up to 400. Take a couple/few pics like this while trying different WB settings 

Shutter speed and f/#'s (aperture) are two different things. To put it simple. Shutter speed determines how long your sensor is exposed to the image/subject. f/#'s (aperture) determines how much of your sensor is exposed to the image/subject. The lower your f/# (say f/2.8) the wider your lens is open, letting in more light (see my pics of my macro lens post #62) the higher the # (say f/8) the smaller your lens opening, letting in less light

I always shoot close-ups with my lens all the way open (my fastese lens is f/1.8)

Most of all, have fun, they are your pictures and you can do whatever you want with them. I have gotten good/great shots with 'unconventional' settings

I still suck and am always looking to improve, I was out today taking pics playing with my settings....


----------



## mojavemama

WOWWWW......it's starting to make sense now. THANK YOU NV and Qman!
Tomorrow I'll start over and try the new settings. 

NV, my camera doesn't have an "S" on the dial. But I'll look in the book and see if there isn't something like that. 

THANK YOU BOTH SOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!


----------



## tcbud

I am gonna say a few things about the *Composition* of your photos.  Composition means where you put things in your view finder, placing of the subject or the view in the Frame.


*Portraits*, Fill the picture with your subject.  As in fill the frame (viewfinder, from here I will call it a frame) with the bud/subject.  Center the subject also (pic 1 - 2 )  Even tho I took these two with the zoom, as you can see I filled the frame, I did not crop these (which is another way to fill the frame but that is in edit, not when taking the pic).  Note in pic 2, I cut off his feet, that makes the pic not "FEEL" right, to me.  Where the other pic is centered, it is full frame pretty much and there is a good contrast between the sky and the item the ducks are on.  Pic three, note again, how there are two items, both the subject and the frame is full of subject.  I used the zoom with the flash in the 3rd pic also.  Of the three pics, I like the duck pic best as it feels totally correct to my eye and therefore my comfort with it is good.

*Framing Within Your Photo,* this means using what is behind or before your photo to frame your subject.  This is just a technique, it is not a rule.  Pic 4 -5 the subject is the sunset, the darkness frames the light of the sky. Pic 6 the subject is the mountain and the trees frame the mountain.  Framing the subject with the fore or background is not always possible.  I am just showing that it can be done and looks nice.

Play with your camera, if you can get a "Frame" look, with the zoom, as in the mountain pic try it.  Also, even the green leaves from your plants can "frame" your bud pics.  Give these techniques a try.  Check my bpom entry,  the frame can be the darkness around the subject even.

tcbud husband is looking at her like it is time for some chow here....so, gonna get to that in a minute.

Remember the "feel" of the pic, how does it make you feel?  Pic 6 makes me feel good for some reason (my memories of that evening prolly).....and it is just a so so pic.  Memories of the actual experience surrounding your picture also add to the feel for you, but someone who is not there will not feel those feelings.  So, captureing the magic moment with framing and filling the frame help get a real good pic for others to view.

Again, take Lots and lots of pics.


----------



## subcool

I was asked to contribute to this thread but hell I ended up learning things great tips bro!!

You certainly know more than me about the mechanics I follow your one main rule which is take a lot of pics.

Here is an article I did on shooting though I am not sure it will help on the bottom of all this great info.


----------



## subcool

Cannabis Photography​ Digitizing the Dank​ By Subcool​ ​ &#8220;I wish I could take pictures like you do Sub&#8221; is a statement I see more than any other. I have no formal training and everything I have learned I taught myself. If I can you can! Since my very first opportunity to look through a macro lens I have been hooked. Cannabis is such an amazing subject and through a powerful macro lens it can take on an almost Alien appearance. While I would not begin to try and teach anyone about Photography technique ( I am still learning myself) I think I can offer some pointers to greatly improve the pictures most of you take of your favorite plants.​ The basics people often forget are to use a well-lit white room, no incandescent lighting its produces yellow hues. No toilets, buckets, brooms moms or dog turds in the background take the time to clean up a bit or you might end up with a shop vacuum in a Cannabis magazine with your favorite plant.​ The next thing is the one that is going to upset you hydro growers. You cannot take proper pictures under a HID light. While white balancing and editing with photo software can make a picture taken under HID better you will never achieve the results I do until you use a properly lit area to photograph in. Without spending a fortune on fancy lights and reflectors you can still take amazing shots with a very in expensive &#8220;Light Tent&#8221;.​ I set mine up by using some white sheets and several CFL bulbs mounted in painters reflectors you can buy at any hardware store in the painting section.​ Cut the sheets or cheap white fabric into 4 foot wide sections and select a bright corner of a room to hang 3 sections to form a box open on one end. Once the cloth is in place position your CFL lamps on the outside of the tent facing the cloth so that the light is deflected in an even pattern. I like to use a combination of natural sunlight type bulbs and bulbs that lean to the blue side of the spectrum. Try placing the bulbs in different locations to see what effect they lend. Experiment till you get the best even lighting but do not take this lightly if you do not have enough external lighting your pictures will not be as sharp as you would like.​ Next on the list is a good back drop to contrast your subject. You don&#8217;t have to spend a fortune here either cheap cloth is 1-3$ per yard and even fine crushed velvet is only 5-7$ per yard. Two square yards is plenty to shoot against and over the past few years we have collected some 2 dozen different ones to compliment either the color of the bud or the festive time of year like Christmas or the Skull cloth I use for Halloween shots. Invest in a few but make sure Black and Purple Velvet are among the ones you collect first. We hang the back drop and position the plant in front but at least 12-16&#8221; distance between back drop and subject. You want focus on Bud not backdrop.​ It&#8217;s finally time to talk about camera&#8217;s! You might think you need some ultra expensive DSLR to get great close ups and it does help but my Cover shot of Sputnik on the cover of Big Book of Buds 3 was taken with a Nikon Coolpix Digicam. How was I able to achieve this with a simple point and shoot camera with a fixed lens? *I used a Tripod!  *This is the one thing so many amateur photographers take for granted. When taking close up shots everything has to be perfectly still and even the steadiest of hands will waver as the shutter opens and closes. So what ever type of camera your using mount it on a tripod. When researching a point and shoot digital camera for use on close ups the only important factor is the minimum focal distance. This will be in the specifications of the camera. The Nikon Coolpix 5400 has the ability to focus as close as 1cm from the lens although 2cm is more common with most point and shoot cameras today.​ If your camera won&#8217;t get closer than that with a fixed lens your close ups won&#8217;t be as sharp or as close as you want. The final aspect of close up photography I employ is a lens mount ring flash.  This is critical to get really close and still have proper lighting on the subject. While I now shoot with a professional rig and a Sigma Ring flash when I started I simply built my own using this great online tutorial.​ ​ ​ hXXp://brainerror.net/texts/howto/macroring/[/URL]​ ​ Without a lens mount lamp or flash your camera body or even the barrel of the lens itself may block the external light and cause shadows. Using a ring light is the easiest way to prevent this and also provide enough illumination to capture a close up shot in a crisp clean form. Led lights really make trichomes stand out and its pretty easy to fashion a home made light using a few of these inexpensive bulbs.​ Once I learned a few things and I was able to sell a shot to Big Book 3, I decided to buy a SLR camera and a nice macro lens. I took it out of the box and my first 100 pictures were terrible. It is amazing how many settings a point and shoot camera figures out for you, automatically and when its left up to you some education is required. What I am saying is it is much easier to get good close ups with a point and shoot macro camera than it is with a SLR until you learn a few basic settings. As I said I won&#8217;t try and teach photography but I wanted you to understand unless your willing to put in the time a Digital camera may be a better choice than a full blown SLR.​ Photography is an amazing and addictive hobby and there is always a better lens to buy or a better tripod or something exotic like _Macro Rails_, but that doesn&#8217;t mean it cost a lot to get started, I bought my first Nikon on Ebay for under 400$ with a Nikon SL-1 ring lamp included.​ Several months later a photograph taken by me with that camera was featured on the Cover of Big Book 3. It went on to take many pictures for many magazines and books! Dare to dream and there are no limits to what you can achieve.​ Subcool is the Author of &#8220;Dank the Quest for the very best Marijuana&#8221;​ Availible soon at​REMOVED


----------



## nvthis

Subcool, thank you brother. Amazing pics!


----------



## Qman

Subcool, thanks for stopping by bro! that's a great easy set-up you have there, I got to get a ring flash, how much PP do you do?


----------



## nvthis

That ring flash just gives the most amazing 'ghostly' glow to the buds, don't it? That is a crazy good light source. There are some killer shots to be had with that equipment. And how fun would it be to experiment with a piece like that? Sub's really got it down too.


----------



## lordhighlama

very cool pics subcool... glad you dropped in to post this.  That ring flash looks really wicked!


----------



## umbra

In his photos, subcool is showing his Nikon coolpix 5400. I bought one on ebay for $50. I bought this camera for my son. It is more than capable of very good photos. In regards to the ring flash, subby had to modify that one to fit on the coolpix. There are currently no ring flash units for this point and shoot, or many other point and shoot cameras. I use the nikon SB21 on my D200. I bought it on ebay, too. What holds the ring flash on my D200 is a screw on adapter. It threads to the inside threads on the lens, and there is a spring loaded clamp that attaches to the ring flash, itself. I was able to find a similar type screw in adapter that fit inside the lens on the coolpix. The outside diameter of the adapter was not large enough to clamp on to the ring flash, so I epoxied another piece to it that was. Now my ring flash works on both cameras. A little experimenting is going to be necessary, so be prepared.


----------



## subcool

umbra said:
			
		

> In his photos, subcool is showing his Nikon coolpix 5400. I bought one on ebay for $50. I bought this camera for my son. It is more than capable of very good photos. In regards to the ring flash, subby had to modify that one to fit on the coolpix. There are currently no ring flash units for this point and shoot, or many other point and shoot cameras. I use the nikon SB21 on my D200. I bought it on ebay, too. What holds the ring flash on my D200 is a screw on adapter. It threads to the inside threads on the lens, and there is a spring loaded clamp that attaches to the ring flash, itself. I was able to find a similar type screw in adapter that fit inside the lens on the coolpix. The outside diameter of the adapter was not large enough to clamp on to the ring flash, so I epoxied another piece to it that was. Now my ring flash works on both cameras. A little experimenting is going to be necessary, so be prepared.



Dead on Mate and I obviously Don't shoot with this camera any longer I now use a Nikon d-50,d-80,d-300 and a assortment of Lens mainly the Sigma 105 MM Macro.
The Ring Flash I employ now is a Sigma EF-140

Way to pick up the modification I used a dremel 

Sub

Sub


----------



## Locked

I didn't think this thread cld get any better.....and then sub stops in....

Awesome pics sub...and it was nice to see how simple it can be to get your own set up going....


----------



## Qman

Hey sub, I'm curious to what mode(s) you shoot in P,S,A,M to get your shots? If you don't mind giving us a tip


----------



## nvthis

umbra said:
			
		

> Now my ring flash works on both cameras. A little experimenting is going to be necessary, so be prepared.


 
Umbra, bro, fire that bad boy up and get us some pics in here, ASAP!!


----------



## umbra

Hey Nvthis here are some photos with the coolpix, just to show you don't need an expensive camera


----------



## nvthis

umbra said:
			
		

> Hey Nvthis here are some photos with the coolpix, just to show you don't need an expensive camera


 
Are these all with the ring flash Umbra?


----------



## Qman

umbra said:
			
		

> you don't need an expensive camera



VERY true Umbra! the best baddest camera will not make you a better photographer ONLY you can do that

Nice pics btw...


----------



## umbra

nvthis said:
			
		

> Are these all with the ring flash Umbra?



No the first 3 are without, last 2 are w/ring flash. I didn't really pull the plants out of the tent and set them up. Just used the tripod and the macro mode on the coolpix. Down and dirty.


----------



## nvthis

Oh man, definitely more umbra! Lay it out for us brother 

Should be real interesting to watch your progression.. Must say, I think I need me one of those..

So what strain are we looking at?


----------



## umbra

All of these were taken with my ring flash. Some are better than others. I did it on purpose to show that you still have to tweak everything. The first picture is washed out from too much flash and so forth. But I think you will see how the ring flash brings out details and trichomes that you would not normally see. For a sharp, crisp image you need light. The trick is how to use it to your advantage. You are looking at EG's sour banana kush. Ha, ha some photos were too large.


----------



## umbra

Here are the others resized


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey guys...  So I ordered a new lense for my camera finally... Its a Tamron AF 70-300mm f/4.0-5.6 Di LD Macro Zoom Lens with Built In Motor for a Nikon Digital SLR...  

Do you photography majors think this lense will get me super up close macros???

TIA


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

And i forgot i will be picking up a tripod, at Walmart, once this new lense arrives...  No more holding my breath for photos...


----------



## lordhighlama

umbra - very nice, those ring flash pics are very nice.  So lets get this strait... were you shooting with your lowest f/s?  what ISO and shutter speed where you at for those pics?

jaam - congrats on the new purchase, looking forward to see what you come up with, with the new lens!


----------



## nvthis

Umbra- Very nice indeed. I think I see a few BPOTM heading your way bro....

JAAM- Right on man! I don't know anything about your lense, but can't wait to see what it can do...

LHL- Bud pic of the year bro? Who knew you would get this much mileage out of that purple bagseed girl...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Thanks Lord...   Im really looking forward to hopefully getting some amazing shots with it in the near future....


----------



## umbra

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> umbra - very nice, those ring flash pics are very nice.  So lets get this strait... were you shooting with your lowest f/s?  what ISO and shutter speed where you at for those pics?
> 
> jaam - congrats on the new purchase, looking forward to see what you come up with, with the new lens!


LHL I dont pay much attention to settings, lol. But I think it was F22-F29, iso 800, 1/250.


----------



## tcbud

Great shots *umbra*, I too see BPOM for you in your future!

*JAAM*, congrats on the new purchases, I'm looking for BPOM's in your future too!

I might retire.  Oh, wait, I am retired.


----------



## lordhighlama

nvthis said:
			
		

> LHL- Bud pic of the year bro? Who knew you would get this much mileage out of that purple bagseed girl...


 
that bagseed girl.. named drift wood served me well but I woud be amazed to see it make bpoty!!!

I sure got stoned smoking the crap outa that plant though!!!


----------



## Qman

Nice shots *Umbra!* I was curious to why you shoot with your Aperture so high? I personally would shoot with your f/#'s in the 2.8~3.5 area and drop your ISO down to like 400/200 (will help with the 'wash out') you will have to adjust your shutter speed because your going to be adjusting your Aperture soo much. On my camera I play in the 1/125 ~ 1/60 area - JMHO 

Nice lens you got there *JAMM*. That lens is pretty sharp at 300mm and with practice you should get the pics you want. This lens has no VR (Vibration Reduction) so having a Tripod is a MUST (I read that your getting one) especially if you are going to be shooting at 300mm alot. This being a Telephoto lens is going to be a great learning curve for you, it's a "workhorse" for many photographers


----------



## umbra

I like depth of field on a macro. perhaps not the best choice, but it keeps the whole photo in focus. With the ring flash I have all the light I need, so using a smaller aperture is not problem.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Q  its good to finally here from someone that i got a decent lens...  A friend convinced me it was the one i needed and i just took a shot on it...  

Heres some pics i took today quickly at halftime...  hope you all like... First 3 are GWS and  the rest are PEx...   more in my journal...


----------



## Locked

I need to grow out that PEx I hve sitting in my bean stash....nice pics JAAM...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Ham Def get it goin bro...  you wont be disappointed... thanks for the shout out about the pics...  I cant wait for my new lens to get here...


----------



## Qman

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Q  its good to finally here from someone that i got a decent lens...  A friend convinced me it was the one i needed and i just took a shot on it...
> 
> Heres some pics i took today quickly at halftime...  hope you all like... First 3 are GWS and  the rest are PEx...   more in my journal...



Nice pics *JAMM*! what lens/camera are you shooting with?

Did you buy your lens from Amazon? I buy all my equipment from there because of their 30 day no hassle, no ** return policy. Especially with lenses. I would have suggested a different lens myself but, you _should_ be happy with it...


----------



## tcbud

Great pics there *JAAM,* I see a bpom entry comming from you soon.  If you dont have one already.....I havent looked in January bpom yet.  You got some real swell plants there!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Q man  Glad you like the pics... Yes the lens is coming from amazon but i didnt buy it...  I used some cc points and it was a great deal...  My buddy origially reccommended a Nikkor lense but it was over $300 and i barely paid that for my camera so i went with the Tamron freebie... Ive read on some reviews the image quality starts to break down over 220mm or so... The way i look at it is it has to get me a better shot of my ladies then the stock lens...  no??

I have a D40 right now with just the stock lens(18-55mm) and no additional flash besides the one mounted to camera...  And all were taken free hand... Yup still no tripod... 

And im gonna break out some crazy lighting... I got a pretty good idea im gonna try to play with alil once the new toy comes...


TC  A BPOM from me??  no way...  if i added all my votes together since i joined i wouldnt have what you got for that BB up top...:hubba:  As far as my entry for this month it has yet to be taken... Im waiting for a new lens and for my PEx to fill in some more...  And with Hick starting the polls around the 5th ill have another few weeks for her to hopefully fatten up nice...

Thanks for the compliment on the ladies... I put alot of work into them and i think it seems to show...  They make me very happy...


----------



## Qman

D40 is a great camera (I outgrew my D40x) and the 18-55 is also a great piece of glass :hubba: for what it is. 

Tamron has great glass, I also read reviews on that lens and saw that it get a little soft around the edges, but that's when your @200+mm, I don't think you will be shooting close-up's from across the room will you? so I wouldn't worry about that, only when your zooming 'hard' is when you will have issues. I'm guessing you will be shooting in the 100mm (ish) area. I get to about 2"(ish) away from my budz, my lens is ***fixed at 50mm***

I did see that your pics where not in focus, but that will change when you get that Tripod. They are good pics tho :hubba: good composition

I'm only in veg. right now, so I have nothing exciting to put up, *BUT*, I'm going to be hitting it hard here come March! (Green Crack, LUI, Pre-98 BK, Kens GDP and Banana Kush) I've been debating a journal - So for right now I take 'photo walks' in my area (N. Cali) and take pics

***Fixed or Prime lenses have no zoom, they are fixed at 1 focal length, i.e. 50mm. The advantage of these types of lenses is that your subject is closer to your sensor/film because they don't have to build all the 'zoom' function into the lens. And in general these lenses are fast (remember the speed of your lens is the f/#, the lower the faster, the fastest being f/1.4 [on my list]) and great in low light. Prime lenses in-particular are the best for portraits and general close-up photography. The cons about these lenses is that you have to change them AND, you have to use your legs to zoom. Primes and Macros are different.

My glass selection; 35mm 1.8 Nikkor Prime, 50mm 2.8 Sigma Macro and my 'walkaround' 18-105mm Nikkor zoom


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Q Ive been pretty happy with the d40 thus far....  Its a lil large to carry around all the time but it takes great shots...  

I do see some of those shots are out of focus...  i only took like 35 shots the other day and i think i only posted the best 20 in my journal...


----------



## Qman

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> I do see some of those shots are out of focus...  i only took like 35 shots the other day and i think i only posted the best 20 in my journal...



I know what you mean, when you get the Tripod that will go away. You should also get the wireless remote for your camera too (it's only like $10, they're all over eBay) so then you don't have to touch the camera at all. I use mine 100% of the time. Even the shake of you pushing your button all the way down will throw your pic out of focus...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Q  wow its only $10 for a wireless remote for a d40?? thats crazy gonna look now....


----------



## Qman

Yeah, that's what I thought too! it has been one of the coolest things I have bought. The cooler thing is that I'm able to use the same remote for my D90...

There is not much to them as you can see...


----------



## tcbud

> *TC A BPOM from me?? no way*... if i added all my votes together since i joined i wouldnt have what you got for that BB up top... As far as my entry for this month it has yet to be taken... Im waiting for a new lens and for my PEx to fill in some more... And with Hick starting the polls around the 5th ill have another few weeks for her to hopefully fatten up nice...



Fear not the NO VOTE, I entered a lot of times before I got ONE vote.  True story.  I refined what I felt the audience was looking for and then began to choose pics for the voters.  I have 4 BPOM's now to look back on.  I have entered prolly four times as many times as that.  Glad to know you are planning on entereing.

I think the indoor growers have more wins since I have been here than outdoor pics.  It will be interesting after this thread to see how many more indoor growers enter.  I urge you all to enter over and over and enter what *you* think are your best bud pics.

Good luck to you, but with this thread and your beautiful girls....who needs luck...right?  It will now come down to your skill with camera, your eye for composition and your beautiful girls.


----------



## Qman

So,,,, I was playing around with settings today and thought you all may find this helpful...

The first 3 pics are in progression with my Aperture (f/#'s) 

First is @ f/22
Second @ f/11
Third @ f/4.2
Fourth @ f/4.2 w/flash
I tried all of my f/#'s but you get the idea of whats happening, don't you? 

Point being is that I like the f/11 (#2) best, and that's what I will be shooting these types of pics. When I take 'live' shots I will drop to the 5.6 area (that's where I shot my recent BPOTM pic) 

---

The rest are of me trying different angles of flash

These are of my affy...


----------



## nvthis

Very nicely done bro!!


----------



## Qman

Thanks nv!

My WB is way off however, the only one that's close is the 4th pic. The white should be white; not grey, or sky blue. I had already put everything away before I noticed. I metered wrong and forgot to re-adjust my settings (I was on a nice 'wake-N-bake')

I'm still learning too...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Q  thanks to your input on the remote...  I did order one so hopefully it will help with the out of focus pics...  thanks again...

TC ive posted a BPOTM i believe every month since ive had my camera....  Ive gotten some votes...  just not enough for my pic to be on the homepage...


----------



## nvthis

Qman said:
			
		

> Thanks nv!
> 
> My WB is way off however, the only one that's close is the 4th pic. The white should be white; not grey, or sky blue. I had already put everything away before I noticed. I metered wrong and forgot to re-adjust my settings (I was on a nice 'wake-N-bake')
> 
> I'm still learning too...


 

Well, as long as you were on a wake'n'bake, then no harm done! 


JAAM, it's gonna come man! I predict you will have your BPOTM soon enough. Your motivation is great and here you are bro, learning everything you possibly can. Just keep plugging away, you'll get man, you'll get it!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

NV  Im gonna keep snapping wether I get a winner or not...  Ive got like 10 new strains goin and im hoping for some "colorful" phenos on a few of them...


----------



## stand

High all, im a little new here to MP and just found this tread  Very impressive pics and lots of good tips! 

Qman very nice bud/pics complete with aperture notes, very helpful eace: 

Im just learning and finding how fun digital photography can be. Figured I would drop in with a few of my pics that I took last night in my little closet grow of some bagseeders.

Edit: Sorry forgot pics, lol


----------



## Qman

:welcome: to MP *Stand*

Photography runs pretty much even with growing for me personally. Together, these make 1 of the best hobbies anyone can ask for :hubba:

Please feel free to add to this thread any tips/tricks you may have and, if you have any questions, please ask!

Nice pics


----------



## stand

Thanks Qman, I really need to get a tripod first but that light ring looks like a fun toy/tool  Problem here is im my camera is a GE so doubt they make one for this cheapy cam, do you know if they make a universal version? Or maybe I could make one


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Welcome Stand.. you will love it here... we all do...


----------



## stand

This is basic im sure but i thought i would mention that when i take my macro shots using my timer set on 2sec delay so i dont move the cam while im taking my pictures.  Its handy dandy lol  peace


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster

Great pics and info!!!! I just have a digi sonycypershot 8.1. I enjoy taking pics. I haven't messed with it much yet. I just borrowed some light from the hps to enhance this pic.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey guys...  These were the only 2 bud pics i was able to snap thus far with the new lens...  Still freehand... i know i know...


----------



## nvthis

Art is in here somewhere.. I found Art. Can you? 

Some curious pics with a simple leaf. I was fascinated how my eyes are continually drawn right back to the center of these pics, no matter where else I _tried_ to look. Check it out....


----------



## tcbud

Welcome to MP, Stand!


----------



## stand

Hi *tcbud, *nice to meet you and thanks for the welcome


----------



## nvthis

Got some new stuff comin' up (if I didn't screw it up already:doh


----------



## Qman

Getting ready to flip, and doing some final tweaks, so, I decided to play around with some different backdrops and the different effect you get with different colors. I have a identical twin of each of these btw....

*1 - LUI
2 - Green Crack (oops same color)
3 - Pre98 Bubba Kush
4 - Ken's GDP
5 - Banana Kush
6 - Just a pic of my cat next to a Pre98 & Banana to give an idea*


They are all vegging in Super Soil under a 1000k MH @ about 75f and 50% RH (ish), they are about 5 weeks and between 20" - 24". I water about every 3~4 days with str8 RO pH'd @7, I missed a couple Ca/Mg feeds that I corrected...

One of these (or multiple) is a future BPOTM candidate


----------



## nvthis

Ho ho! Q, looking good bro! Can't wait to see what kind of contenders these will produce. Cool backgrounds too. Where did you find that satin-y stuff?


----------



## Qman

Wally-world. They are making our into a 'super' and for some stupid reason got rid of the fabric area  they had a 25~50~75% off sale that I caught at the very tail end, I have other colors to. I will compose differently next time...

I'm really wanting to see the Pre's go into flower, I think they are going to be my winners....


----------



## CungaBreath

Hope you guys don't mind a novice steppin in....playing around with the camera today and thought this shot of a lower bud of NL looked pretty kool.
Ordered the tripod today to help with my steady hands  hopefully it'll help


----------



## leafminer

Hello again guys. Feels great to have won January's BPOTM. Wish I had a new entry, but I'm about 6 weeks away from the next chance to get a really good shot. The Domina lends itself to photography. It's very well defined and like an ice cream cone underneath. 
The next Domina is bigger. She's in perfect shape, about 38" tall, I expect her to reach about 4 ft when the colas are fully formed. She's very broad - about 3 feet across - so I was thinking I might gather her and try an overhead floral shot.
The one thing I don't like about my new camera - so far - is that I can't set the focus manually, and in macro, sometimes I just can't get it to focus on what I want.


----------



## leafminer

CungaBreath said:
			
		

> Hope you guys don't mind a novice steppin in....playing around with the camera today and thought this shot of a lower bud of NL looked pretty kool.
> Ordered the tripod today to help with my steady hands  hopefully it'll help



Your shot has great colour, that plant is well triched up. Top bit got defocussed a bit due to depth of field, I guess. Well done.


----------



## nvthis

Wow, I thought my stoner butt already asked this, but I guess not... 

Hey leaf, that's a great shot for sure man. So how did you set up the back drop? What setting did you find most useful? What kind of lighting were you using? How did you get this great shot man??


----------



## nvthis

Ok, in full on tinkering mode today and thought I would share a thought.

I found this a few weeks ago at an auto supply store. On a whim I picked it up today for $11.00. Y'all thinkin' what I'm thinkin'???:hubba: 'Course ya are!


----------



## nvthis

So this thing has a beveled edge that turns away from the lense. Not good. Guess Ima have to ditch some things... This was pretty easy, but now the ring is out and the thinking begins!


----------



## nvthis

Ok, so here is what I have done so far...

I had an old cd case (I actually saw a guy do this on youtube) and it just so happened that the led rings fit it perfectly. How's that for luck? So, after a bit of modification, it works! Perfect fit on my camera the first go round. Once on my camera, I can turn the camera on and of with no ill affect. 

So now what? Well...... I think I will use clear silicone to bed the lights onto the frame. Next will be trying to figure out how to power the darn thing. Guess I will have to go to Radio Shack and see what they got.. Once that is done I can install the switch. Add a bit of wire and solder and that should do it. All I know is I have gotten as far as I can with it tonight..

If this works, then I will link this to the DIY section.


----------



## umbra

Nice job. No really, that was really thinking outside the box.


----------



## nvthis

Thanks man. We'll see if I can get it working...


----------



## Qman

What a crafty idea :hubba:, curious to see if/how it works. What kind of power does it use? Getting it to 'flash' is going to be the trick


----------



## nvthis

Hey Q, it originally was powered by 4 AA's. I will probably keep it that way. The flash part. I imagine I will just leave it on for the faster shots, and may install a hand held relay for the slower shots. 

But, your right man. Gotta make it work first. Either way, it's something fun to do in the middle of winter


----------



## nvthis

Ok, so let's finish this thing..

Some supplies bring the total cost of this project up to around $24. I did a little minor soldering, drilled holes for the necessary wiring and seated the bulbs in silicone. I wish I could say I am very happy with how things are going, but my fingers are too fat and my soldering iron is too fat also. I just don't like the fine solder work and although a little was needed here, it ain't gonna happen. 

Sooo, does it work? Hey!! It worked! I'm still not thrilled with it and may take it apart and redo it with out the three way switch. I did put on a momentary soft push button. This should be the only button I use. I could take the main switch off. The only problem was the tests I did didn't work and the lights wouldn't fire until the switch was hooked up..


----------



## nvthis

A few preliminary shots.. Not much, and no adjustments from the camera. I did notice trichs seem to stand up a little better, but I will play more with it this weekend..


----------



## umbra

The hard part is sync ( flash vs shutter speed)


----------



## nvthis

This one is completely manual. It either flies, or it don't. Either way, you know I'll make the best of it I got plenty of time now to play around and see what works, if at all.


----------



## leafminer

nvthis said:
			
		

> Wow, I thought my stoner butt already asked this, but I guess not...
> 
> Hey leaf, that's a great shot for sure man. So how did you set up the back drop? What setting did you find most useful? What kind of lighting were you using? How did you get this great shot man??



Totally different method actually. The backdrop was originally black plastic but it looked horrible.  Lighting was just outside in diffused sunlight, light cloud.
When I looked at it I could tell the arrangement and colours were good but the backdrop looked pretty awful, so ... I spent about 3 hours with Photoshop, turning all the background into total black. I had to go pixel by pixel around the edges, using very high magnification. I nearly gave up before it was finished.
I'm going to see if I can buy some black velvet!


----------



## leafminer

nvthis said:
			
		

> This one is completely manual. It either flies, or it don't. Either way, you know I'll make the best of it I got plenty of time now to play around and see what works, if at all.



Seems to me it would be best for video mode! Good idea.


----------



## DonJones

nvthis,

What was the thing to start with?  A picture doesn't help me to know what to look for in a catalog or what to ask the counterman for.

Make, model and source would be very helpful too.

It looks like a great idea for axillary lighting.  What is the light like, day light, cool white, warm white or what?

Thanks man.  

Great smoking.


----------



## nvthis

It was a cheap led light that had magnets on the back so you could stick it to the underneath side of the hood of a vehicle (for light when working under the hood). The only thing on the case was the word 'Skil'. I have since discarded the entire thing except for the bulbs. It was at Kragen at the front counter. Sorry for the limited info bro, but that should get you on your way


----------



## DonJones

nvthis,

Thanks.  I'm not surprised that you couldn't find information on it at Kragen.

Great smoking.


----------



## mojavemama

Well, I've been avoiding this thread because I wanted to learn so much, and the camera I have doesn't work for me with limited vision and in the wheelchair. I need a camera with a moveable LED screen. 

I just found out that Sears still does old fashioned LAYAWAY, and they carry what looks like a terrific camera for me--a Canon SX20 IS. It has the swivel screen, and is 12.1 megapixels and 20X zoom. $50 down and $80 every other week. I can handle that! 

So with renewed enthusiasm, I just wanted to ask all the successful camera folks here if anyone has ever used this camera and if you like it? 

It's $400, and that's my HID, but on layaway, it's doable. Though I need the HID, the hydro store doesn't do layaway so it must be camera time! 

LOVE this thread so much, and can't wait to catch up! I have the whole thread printed out and ready to study and try hard once I get my new camera. 

Leafminer, what a story about the plastic backdrop and having to spend hours in photoshop pixel by pixel making it work! I hope you have found your black velvet. But wow, the results you got were sure worth the time spent. That is one lovely, gorgeous, delicious shot! 

NVThis, thank you so much for this thread. It's fantastic and loaded with so much terrific information.


----------



## fruity86

Hey nvthis thanks for inviteing me to this thread  i used picasa 3 as i do in all my pics 
first of i used chop to get the pic i wanted to start with also sharpen in the effects then i change it to B&W and played with the film grain and finaly soft focus and after atleast 1 hour of playing i ended up with the shot  alot of the time i just snap and post in my GJ but this pic and the invite to your thread has gave me a confidence boost so you may see more of me around here well not me   my pics 
i think this pic work well b/c it central and the soft focus seems to make the bud stand out my eyes dont stray around the pic there just beemed in on the middle hope you guys enjoy the pic as much as i do  
i forgot the cam it was tuck with is nothing special its a samsung ES55 10.2mega pixel 3x zoom


----------



## nvthis

*MM~* Yer gonna bring it girl, I can feel it! Remember: Just keep your finger on that button 

*FB86~* Thanks for bringing that by


----------



## Gixxerman420

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Okay Ladies came out for a watering and some pics were taken...tried a cpl towards the end while covering up about 90% of the flash...nothing special
> 
> 
> I like this one the best though...View attachment 145024


 
What strain is in the photos?


----------



## Mountain209man

HHG chocolope and my cuzin behind ol jack herer!


----------



## Budshaman

Some of my past work outside and inside a 3yr hybrid ...inside same strain 2nd yr. shows development from 8wks v stage to 10 weeks f stage.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Budshaman said:
			
		

> Some of my past work outside and inside a 3yr hybrid ...inside same strain 2nd yr. shows development from 8wks v stage to 10 weeks f stage.


 
Huh????   WTH is a 3 yr hybrid??  :holysheep:


----------



## amadalillian

thank you, i will regard it as a good idea
___________________________________________
like shopping when i have a good time

Guild wars 2 KEY|Diablo 3 Gold|Runescape Gold|Cheap Diablo 3 Gold


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Hello guys/gals. Seen some really super nice looking shots. I just wanted to stop by and show everyone my JTR. & K.A.S.I. & Night Shade 

View attachment popcorn of JTR#1.JPG


View attachment Night Shade - Danks.jpg


View attachment KASI!.jpg


----------



## kmog




----------



## DnSgenetics1

I love the dark green leaves she has bro


----------



## kmog

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I love the dark green leaves she has bro



Thanks dank


----------



## DnSgenetics1

NICE  I like the red effect set of pictures. Makes those pistols POP  Great work. 





nvthis said:


> Continuing, here are some backdrops of different colors offering some pretty cool affects. Some look like weird sunsets, some look like they were taken under water.. Take a look. Redneck enginuity never had it so good!
> 
> 
> Tricks, hints and tips: In the fabric section at Wamart you can get a yard of clothe for about $2. It's all you really need. The colors there are amazing. But, like I said, almost anything can be used as a backdrop
> 
> 
> Hints, Tricks and tips: The sunset or underwater appearance was accomplished like this... I taped a piece of sheet to the back wall in the corner of my flower room. I set the bud in front of it then reflected the flash blast into the wall directly to my right with a mirror. The wall to my right was lined with mylar, which is crinkly and wavey. This, in turn, diffused the light even more and blasted it onto the backdrop, creating this effect. Basically I bent the light around the bud and onto the background. Pretty cool for a redneck, huh?
> 
> Tips, tricks and hints: If you really want to flood your bud with great light, try this... Set up your camera directly under the hood in your flower room. Reflect the flash straight up into your hood. This, with the room surrounded in mylar, will give you the most incredible light flood on your bud!


----------



## DnSgenetics1

YW bro  Im headed home (RIU) hope to see/talk to you there  





kmog said:


> Thanks dank


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

DnSgenetics1 said:


> YW bro  Im headed home (RIU) hope to see/talk to you there



hope ya have another 5 good years there....  :48:


----------



## umbra

its been awhile since I threw pix up here...let's see what we got


----------



## MR1

Very nice Umbra, what strain is that?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

they look like they are gonna fill in real nice Umbra....  :48:


----------



## Locked

Looking really good Umbra....


----------



## umbra

a couple of different strains. 1st is sssdh, the other pix are dna's chocolope


----------



## Locked

umbra said:


> a couple of different strains. 1st is sssdh, the other pix are dna's chocolope



I have wanted to grow out the Chocolope for a long time. I remember being younger and getting a hold of some Chocolate Thai.  Was some goooood smoke.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

22 high definition pictures today in my journal, on page 3. 

Please come have a look!! 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69229&page=3


----------



## MiGrowB

really nice buds on here from the 1st page to the last and even learned a lil about my camera I have a nikon coolpix L28 can I take HT (High Times) quality shots with my cam?


----------



## umbra

Subcool shot his photo book "Dank" with a coolpix


----------



## JYOTECH

LED Grow Light can promote the growth of plants


----------



## Wasom

awesome, love this!


----------



## shizizuo

very nice pics...:clap::clap:


----------



## jarretttfraz

Nice dude


----------



## PapaJane




----------



## kmog

PapaJane said:


> Kmog what variety is this plant? They look very similar to mine but since they came from bag seeds I don't know what strain they are.


Thats a headband bx og


----------



## Shaun485

nvthis said:


> Ok, so to start this off, I am going to put up these pics of a recent Bubba Kush. I chose these because it fits right in to what I am doing, even though they may not be the greatest ever. In a nut shell, these were part of an experiment with a new colored background and attempts to split the light evenly between the bud and the background and everything in between. Here's what can go right, and what can go wrong..
> 
> 
> Tips, hints and tricks: Take tons of pictures! If there was ever a most important tip for amature photography, this would be it! Don't be satisfied with walking up, taking a shot and then walking away. Plan for an extended session. 100, 200, 300 pics should not be out of the question if you are looking for that 'one' pic.



These are really nice pictures, love it..


----------



## Shaun485

nvthis said:


> Ok, so to start this off, I am going to put up these pics of a recent Bubba Kush. I chose these because it fits right in to what I am doing, even though they may not be the greatest ever. In a nut shell, these were part of an experiment with a new colored background and attempts to split the light evenly between the bud and the background and everything in between. Here's what can go right, and what can go wrong..
> 
> 
> Tips, hints and tricks: Take tons of pictures! If there was ever a most important tip for amature photography, this would be it! Don't be satisfied with walking up, taking a shot and then walking away. Plan for an extended session. 100, 200, 300 pics should not be out of the question if you are looking for that 'one' pic.




Very nice pictures....


----------



## Fiction

73 days in.. Grown in a sealed a/c room So we would drop those nightime temps real low and bring out some nice colors in them towards the end. 

View attachment 21452Bastard_Og_Day_73_2_.jpg


----------



## Ruffy

just some new pics for the room. 

View attachment organic soils KBS.jpg


View attachment IMG_3906.jpg


View attachment IMG_2062.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Wow Ruffy  those girls are looking amazing


----------



## Ruffy

thanks, we need a like button! lol hows all the mj fam doing? its been awhile...... good to see so many of the old hamsters are still chasing the ladies in here. 

View attachment IMG_0882.jpg


View attachment IMG_2245.jpg


View attachment IMG_2431.jpg


View attachment IMG_1145.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Man those look awesome. Very nice my friend.


----------



## Ruffy

all the love and skills and tips came from the lifers that make MJP.
thanks for the tips and great advice.


----------



## Ruffy

3 pics up.... the double colas are cindy99 from here. the IBG donkey **** phenol. im sure it was c99.....


----------



## cannamind

Sweet MaryJane in the making. Nice and fantastic grow for these plants.


----------



## photocactusdan

Hi nvthis,
would like to share my images also....
but I use after capture processing to bring my own point of view to life.
Photoshop for my 35mm camera and Snapseed for my android camera.
I see you dislike this type of processing?
Been photographing for around 30 or so years and I never show any work 
that has not be processed.
This image was taken on my LG g3 after a day of trimming.....
Enjoy "Thumb Hash".


----------



## umbra

Nvthis hasn't been active here for a few years


----------



## photocactusdan

umbra said:


> Nvthis hasn't been active here for a few years


Thanks umbra.....


----------



## Ada_Wong

Such a pleasant hemp...


----------



## glorialipson

Amazing photos. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pute

Thanks for reviving this thread Gloria.   Made me choke on my coffee.  Wonder if this pic was taken before surgical gloves.  I trimmed a couple of times without gloves....that **** is almost impossible to get off your hands.  Looks yummy though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

glorialipson said:


> Amazing photos. Thanks for sharing


welcome GLORIA.........................


----------



## pute

So, trivia question?  I might have asked this before.....what is the group that took Gloria to #1 in the mid 60's?  Hint, It WASN'T Van Morrison and Them.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN

putembk said:


> So, trivia question?  I might have asked this before.....what is the group that took Gloria to #1 in the mid 60's?  Hint, It WASN'T Van Morrison and Them.....


Heck that was only a few days ago,


----------



## ROSTERMAN

The ?


----------



## pute

cheater......yup


----------



## Kyfarmerb

Here's some pics for ya boys!!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice bud porn my friend.


----------



## Ganjagrandaddy

on for a penny !!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Very Nice


----------



## Kyfarmerb

I second that!!!,


----------



## Steve1

Black Domina. Third try at it. I think I got it this time


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice bud porn.


----------



## pute

Nice frost.  Would make great oil.


----------



## RonnieB

Rocbud inc purple roc 5 weeks


----------



## Jasesq

Put little clones in dirt on August 15 under 18-6 veg lights. Plan to switch to 12-12 bloom light on Oct 15. how long before I harvest?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Merry Christmas


----------



## Kyfarmerb

RosterTheCog said:


> Merry Christmas


This is the most heart warming picture I've seen in a long while, it just put me in the Xmas mood,got me thinking about having a big gsc Xmas tree this year myself.happy growing to all of y'all


----------



## Kyfarmerb

Jasesq said:


> Put little clones in dirt on August 15 under 18-6 veg lights. Plan to switch to 12-12 bloom light on Oct 15. how long before I harvest?
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> Jasesq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put little clones in dirt on August 15 under 18-6 veg lights. Plan to switch to 12-12 bloom light on Oct 15. how long before I harvest?
> 
> 
> 
> Well that depends upon alot of factors, first what strain is it? And what is the recommended flower time provided by whom u got them from?.being that all conditions are optimal then the recommended time is still just that a , recommendation.But it is still around the time I'd really be trich watching .me I like to take my flower at about 70/30
> Cloudy/amber.well happy growing to you bro
Click to expand...


----------



## leafminer

My outdoor indicas are nearly finished.


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice my friend.


----------



## leafminer

Steve1 said:


> Black Domina. Third try at it. I think I got it this timeView attachment 265333
> View attachment 265334
> View attachment 265335


I grew that but I gave up due to the bud rot.


----------



## Steve1

leafminer said:


> I grew that but I gave up due to the bud rot.


Outdoors or indoors?


----------



## leafminer

Steve1 said:


> Outdoors or indoors?


Greenhouse grow. I love that strain but it seemed very prone to rot. I got to the point when the first curled leaf tip sent me digging in the bud for rot. I still have seed, but I don't grow it any more.


----------



## bigsur51

big flag or little flag?



.









.


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn brother thats some nice buds,,and i like the flag too.


----------



## Kyfarmerb

bigsur51 said:


> big flag or little flag?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 265388
> View attachment 265389
> 
> 
> 
> .


Awesome brother


----------



## bigsur51

thanks Fellas
it was a wonderful harvest , thanks be to the Most High GOD



.these come down tomorrow


----------



## RonnieB

59 day old runt i cut from the shadows


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking great guys.


----------



## Ganjagrandaddy

wiohoo some beauties in the House . here are my same ladies at day 45/47 flower. 2 weeks max left and they are smelly as hell. 



























keep up the great work growmies.


----------



## Ganjagrandaddy

bigsur51 said:


> big flag or little flag?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 265388
> View attachment 265389


----------



## RonnieB

Ganjagrandaddy said:


> wiohoo some beauties in the House . here are my same ladies at day 45/47 flower. 2 weeks max left and they are smelly as ****. View attachment 265692
> View attachment 265693
> View attachment 265694
> View attachment 265695
> View attachment 265696
> View attachment 265697
> View attachment 265698
> View attachment 265699
> View attachment 265700
> keep up the great work growmies.


Beautiful


----------



## Ganjagrandaddy

Day 51 and cloudy trichs are the order of the day.  Few more days now  Fast buds fast flowering tester #10 strain.


----------



## pute

Great looking stuff ya got going there my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hell yeah.


----------



## Kyfarmerb

Yo yo yo, what's up with my fellow cultivators?,
Here is a few pics from my last grow, enjoy.happy growing to all of y'all.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice bud porn bro.


----------



## InPain

My 4th attempt all organic for the second time end of week 4 of flower. Autos are around 10 weeks.


----------



## Conn

first go. super skunk auto


----------



## Kyfarmerb

Conn said:


> first go.


This grow room you have built is very nice,cozy and clean bro.aint nothing I love more than a self built room that is pumping out some great medication, great job bro


----------



## Kyfarmerb

InPain said:


> My 4th attempt all organic for the second time end of week 4 of flower. Autos are around 10 weeks.


I love this grow room you have built, awesome bro.as we can see the girls love it


----------



## pute

Great thread KY!


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah that...∆∆∆


----------



## Conn

Kyfarmerb said:


> This grow room you have built is very nice,cozy and clean bro.aint nothing I love more than a self built room that is pumping out some great medication, great job bro


it doesnt have 80 plants in it you lucky person but even Bill Gates started with just a dream.


----------



## RonnieB

Purple Roc V1 November 21st will be 12 weeks


----------



## InPain

Dosi dos from ppp.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey i recognize that guy behind the weed.


----------



## sshz

My first post.........


----------



## sshz

1/2 my room..........

Sorry, room pic showed up too small so i deleted it. More to follow.


----------



## pute

Nice picture sshz, what is it?


----------



## InPain

Thinking the same thing. Blue dream from clone few more weeks.


----------



## sshz

The strain is a hybrid with GSC and Lemon Berry OG............. there's two 4 X 4 spaces in the room, each side under a Gavita Pro 1700e LED. Twelve plants per side, I'm averaging 104 oz per crop.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice
Ill be right over.


----------



## pute

Sweet. How do you access the plants in the back....


----------



## sshz

putembk said:


> Sweet. How do you access the plants in the back....



It's a ***** since I hand water. I dread it every time, but I just push branches out of the way and do my best. About 1/3 of the room will be chopped on Saturday, the rest next Thursday at 9 weeks.


----------



## pute

sshz said:


> It's a ***** since I hand water. I dread it every time, but I just push branches out of the way and do my best. About 1/3 of the room will be chopped on Saturday, the rest next Thursday at 9 weeks.


Take my advice don't go out of the house and talk to neighbor's after rooting around in those plants ......you stink.... Ha ha!


----------



## sshz

LOL.......I have a stress test at the hospital tomorrow and was planning on cutting some of the plants today and the said absolutely NOT, just for that reason. I have 2 fresh filters in the room and a high grade room scrubber outside the room so be sure, it's STINKY!!!!


----------



## sshz

WeedHopper said:


> Nice
> Ill be right over.




I'm in Maryland, better leave NOW!


----------



## WeedHopper

Fk,,thats too far. Send to Weedhopper at BR549 Hopper Texas.


----------



## sshz

Chopped top cola, looks like some purple coming out...........


----------



## pute

Nice work sshz, you belong here.


----------



## sshz

Thanks. My last 2 finished threads at the Farm got over 42,000 and 43,000 views for a reason......... but I'm pulling back, taking it slower and easy for a while. I have nothing left to prove.


----------



## sshz

Another top cola worth mentioning..........


----------



## jimmyguitars

Girl Scout Cookies Center cola

Just big enough to spank my
girlfriend with .  hehehe







Peace!


----------



## sshz

24 plants, under 2 Gavita LED's, each area is 4 X 4 sq. ft.......... the strain is End Game by Ethos.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sshz

I'm not sure anymore what strain this actually is............ maybe Orange Gasm by Irie Seeds or Sweet Zombie by Expert Seeds.


----------



## sshz

And one more......Ethos Cookies. It tastes and smells just like it looks.


----------



## WeedHopper

Enter the June Bud Of The Month with that last Pic.


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-of-june-open-to-all-lets-see-them-buds.79400/post-1122914


----------



## bigsur51

grew some sativas a few years ago


----------



## WeedHopper

Can we say Sativa.  
Nice work.


----------



## yooper420

My girls.


----------



## bigsur51

yooper420 said:


> My girls.View attachment 274665
> View attachment 274666




they look healthy


what flavors do you have ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Looks like Apollo 13 to me.


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Looks like Apollo 13 to me.



that A13 is a winner....as far as I am concerned , the c99 , a13 and a11 are all excellent strandivars.....same with the Jack herer pheno s , like Jack Flash


----------



## yooper420

i have 4 Apollo 13's, 4 Bruce Banner's, 4 Dr. Grinspoon's, 3 Vietnam Black's, all photo periods and ! Gorilla Glue auto in my 5' X 9' tent.


----------



## bigsur51

yooper420 said:


> i have 4 Apollo 13's, 4 Bruce Banner's, 4 Dr. Grinspoon's, 3 Vietnam Black's, all photo periods and ! Gorilla Glue auto in my 5' X 9' tent.




vietnam black , say now , isn’t that like a 28-32 week plant?

I tried to grow some here a long time ago but at 38 degrees latitude it wasn’t gonna happen

i bet your grow room smells wonderful


----------



## yooper420

We need smell-a-vision.


----------



## yooper420

Dr. Grinspoon takes a long time to mature, have grown her 4 or 5 years ago. So Vietnam Black will have company. Bruce Banner was listed as having 28 % thc, the highest I could find.


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress

nvthis said:


> Reflecting light.
> 
> Really, I mean reflecting the flash. This is something I have been experimenting with quite a bit lately. Most pics of mj we will run across will contain a simple point and shoot type technique with little or no regard to camera functions. Like trying to take pics under your HPS, the end product is infinitely predictable.
> 
> There are several ways to do this. The proper way, of course, is to go and get a remote flash and umbrella system. I would love to do this myself, but my skill level hardly justifies it. Enter stoner-redneck ingenuity. Mostly I just use a mirror. This is VERY limiting but serves my purpose for now. That and I can get some crazy cool affects from it. More on that later.
> 
> It would be one thing to somehow mechanically attach a mirror in front of your flash unit for the purpose of consistancy. I do it by hand- For now. This just makes the job that much more difficult as every shot promises to be slightly different. Every shot will vary slightly in degree of angle. This next series will show, again, not only the differences in angle, but also the potential for this technique.
> 
> 
> Tips, tricks and hints: Always kill your fans and exhaust system before shooting! Especially if you are planning to adjust your exposure time. With longer exposures the potential to ruin a shot due to movement multiplies. For extended exposures use a remote button or set your timer for a few seconds off. This will give your camera a moment to settle. Then, don't move and don't breath! hold perfectly still until the shot is over. With longer exposure time the camera will pick up any slight movement from heart beat, breathing, vibration from walking around and any air currents that develope. My friend Qman will reiterate all of this to add weight to it's importance!!
> 
> View attachment 144872
> 
> 
> View attachment 144873
> 
> 
> View attachment 144874
> 
> 
> View attachment 144875
> 
> 
> View attachment 144876
> 
> 
> View attachment 144877
> 
> 
> View attachment 144878


These pics are awesome, the dark background really makes the plants pop-out of the picture. Like this a lot!


----------



## IslandGrown77




----------



## IslandGrown77




----------



## IslandGrown77




----------



## IslandGrown77




----------



## IslandGrown77




----------



## IslandGrown77




----------



## IslandGrown77




----------



## IslandGrown77




----------



## IslandGrown77




----------



## IslandGrown77




----------



## IslandGrown77




----------



## WeedHopper

Nice work my friend.


----------



## IslandGrown77

Thanks Hopper… 

It goes much better when I have sexy girls to shoot….


----------



## SubmarineGirl

IslandGrown77 said:


> View attachment 291309


Nice garden


----------



## IslandGrown77

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nice garden


Thank you Sub.... My heart is with the No-Till bed.... I am moving shop very soon, and plan on fully switching to it...

Have a great night 

-Islander


----------



## boo

wow, really nice work...love the flowers...


----------



## CrashMagnet

Wow, how big is your "grow room" Island?


----------



## IslandGrown77

CrashMagnet said:


> Wow, how big is your "grow room" Island?


It WAS 100 lites plus veg… But, due to a messed up partner/landlord, I am now moving elsewhere, with no partners…

-Islander.


----------



## IslandGrown77

boo said:


> wow, really nice work...love the flowers...


Thanks Boo…


----------



## CrashMagnet

IslandGrown77 said:


> It WAS 100 lites plus veg… But, due to a fkd up partner/landlord, I am now moving elsewhere, with no partners…
> 
> -Islander.



Still an impressive grow room. When I saw it, I was thinking the only time I ever saw that many plants in one place was Barbados. We were mountain biking and accidentally got on a narrow path between the rows. Someone chased us with a pointy object on the end of a stick. He had no chance of catching us, but I always wondered what he did to those plants with the tool he was carrying.


----------



## IslandGrown77

CrashMagnet said:


> Still an impressive grow room. When I saw it, I was thinking the only time I ever saw that many plants in one place was Barbados. We were mountain biking and accidentally got on a narrow path between the rows. Someone chased us with a pointy object on the end of a stick. He had no chance of catching us, but I always wondered what he did to those plants with the tool he was carrying.



Haha... You are lucky he never stuck you. Barbados sounds like a nice place to grow.

My rooms are nice, but water issues and a lack of proper funds restricted what it could have been... A lot of work for two of us... But, I learned a lot in it, which is worth more than money sometimes.

I will be refining what I learned, and do it the way I want.

No-Till will be my choice. I will be sure to do a grow journal.


-Islander.


----------



## CrashMagnet

I will definitely be following the journal!


----------



## OGKushman

How’s this one look? On my end it’s amazing until I upload it and then view it…then it’s blurry to me on my iphone.


----------



## CrashMagnet

338X600, pretty grainy.


----------



## IslandGrown77

OGKushman said:


> How’s this one look? On my end it’s amazing until I upload it and then view it…then it’s blurry to me on my iphone. View attachment 292874


She looks greeeeaaassssyyy Bud….


----------



## OGKushman

I’m pretty sure the website compresses the photos


----------



## IslandGrown77

OGKushman said:


> I’m pretty sure the website compresses the photos View attachment 293449


I love it when there’s that much crystal on the sugar leaves… The triches look thick …


----------



## Buzzd2kill

Same White Fire X as OGKushman


----------



## Buzzd2kill

Fire og bag seed I grew for while.


----------



## Buzzd2kill

Dosido


----------



## Buzzd2kill

Same White Fire X ran Light Depo


----------



## Buzzd2kill

Slurricane Light Depo


----------



## Buzzd2kill

GG #4


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Buzzd2kill said:


> Slurricane Light Depo


Wow that is really pretty. Does it smell great too?  I want a little sniff of it…


----------



## Buzzd2kill

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow that is really pretty. Does it smell great too?  I want a little sniff of it…


They were pretty bland. I didnt like Slurricanes smoke or smell.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

What’s the blue one


----------



## Buzzd2kill

SubmarineGirl said:


> What’s the blue one


Thats GG 4, its just the way the pictures color came out. Shes green frost all the way.


----------



## Buzzd2kill

SubmarineGirl said:


> What’s the blue one


How about this shot of Dosido.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Buzzd2kill said:


> How about this shot of Dosido.


I like that too. I’m growing that as my new strain this year. I hope it wasn’t disappointing too. I have two in my grow tent in veg now


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Buzzd2kill said:


> Thats GG 4, its just the way the pictures color came out. Shes green frost all the way.


I was gonna say, I grew GG4 my last grow and growing it again. Loved it but no blue. I also grew GDP with no purple as my temp ran a bit to high for the purple color


----------



## Buzzd2kill

SubmarineGirl said:


> I like that too. I’m growing that as my new strain this year. I hope it wasn’t disappointing too. I have two in my grow tent in veg now


It was fire. I got it from Northern California along with the GG4 , they were Dark Heart nursery cuts I believe.


----------



## Buzzd2kill

SubmarineGirl said:


> I was gonna say, I grew GG4 my last grow and growing it again. Loved it but no blue. I also grew GDP with no purple as my temp ran a bit to high for the purple color


Yes! That run of Dosido was indoor. Brought out the purple. In the greenhouse not so much.


----------



## OGKushman

Buzzd2kill said:


> Fire og bag seed I grew for while.


This is the guy that drove 1000 miles to get a clone I was telling you all about. What up bro! Let’s collaborate on some fire down the road


----------



## Buzzd2kill

I had to dig this one out. 2014


----------



## boo

damn...


----------



## WeedHopper

Buzzdkill. I fixed your pictures where they were bigger. Next time you download a picture click on Full Image


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Buzzd2kill said:


> I had to dig this one out. 2014View attachment 295630


Trying to stay away from that’s what she said statements but Wow that’s a nice bud


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats what she said ^^^^^


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Buzzd2kill said:


> Yes! That run of Dosido was indoor. Brought out the purple. In the greenhouse not so much.View attachment 295574
> View attachment 295575


Wow I hope my two dosidoS plants


----------



## OGKushman

so pirdy


----------



## OGKushman

Switch to water one night and the fan leaf nutrient storage is utilized almost completely overnight  …damn near perfection. Whacking her down.


----------



## RosterMan

BOM material


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Beautiful


----------



## OGKushman

TheBlackHydra said:


> BOM material


Which one?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

OGKushman said:


> Which one?


Both are great


----------



## Buzzd2kill

Skywalker Og


----------



## Buzzd2kill

Forbidden Fruit


----------



## hammerhead

Chimera#4 X THH x A5hbx x Mac seeds are being made.


----------



## hammerhead

FLASHBANG 





VINAIGRETTE














Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

hammerhead said:


> FLASHBANG
> View attachment 300205
> 
> 
> VINAIGRETTE
> View attachment 300204
> 
> View attachment 300203
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 300206


Those are beautiful


----------



## hammerhead

SubmarineGirl said:


> Those are beautiful


Thanks, I've spent many years getting it right. I'm an old head from times gone by lol. 

Hammers Kush 




Ambers Cookies


----------



## hammerhead

You guys are slaking..Post those flowers.

Dubble banana mango haze s1


----------



## RosterMan

hammerhead said:


> Thanks, I've spent many years getting it right. I'm an old head from times gone by lol.
> 
> Hammers Kush
> View attachment 300210
> 
> Ambers Cookies
> View attachment 300211
> 
> View attachment 300212


You growing in Coco


----------



## hammerhead

RosterMan said:


> You growing in Coco



No. I've been using Promix hp for a long time. I just swapped from CMH to LED. All pics posted are CMH grown. I'm currently figuring LED out.


----------



## hammerhead

C.Banana s1 x Tom Hill Haze x A5haze bx x Mac.. Gas and pine... Leans Sativa prob 70/30.. 55 days. She's got a long way to go.. prob 80-90 days. This is mostly grown under LED. There is only 1 CMH 1kw left in the room, its on the other side.


----------



## runyoned18

Purple Haze.


----------



## N.E.wguy

hammerhead said:


> C.Banana s1 x Tom Hill Haze x A5haze bx x Mac.. Gas and pine... Leans Sativa prob 70/30.. 55 days. She's got a long way to go.. prob 80-90 days. This is mostly grown under LED. There is only 1 CMH 1kw left in the room, its on the other side.
> View attachment 301938
> View attachment 301939


What leds do u use?


----------



## N.E.wguy

My bud of the month entry first ever..


----------



## WeedHopper

Those pictures look good brother. Not sure what you mean about them not being clear.


----------



## hammerhead

N.E.wguy said:


> What leds do u use?



Sorry, I just noticed this question. I've been super busy.

I'm using 1 HLG diablo,1 HLG 320w custom panel and 1 Mars 680w, 1 Mars 250w. 1 1kw CMH. I'm still using a mixed CMH/LED in flower.
I have a grower's choice 420w but it has some failed diodes.. I had to toss it out.


----------



## arthurslater

Watch my beautiful ladies


----------



## N.E.wguy

arthurslater said:


> Watch my beautiful ladiesView attachment 304071
> View attachment 304072


Love the wheels on the dehu on the wall


----------



## N.E.wguy

Bpotm 2 days later


----------



## hammerhead

GG#4, RIP my brother JW.. You are missed. This was the plant that took 1st place at the HT 2014 cup in LA.


----------



## runyoned18

purple haze in Grove bag.


----------



## QBCrocket

[B]arthurslater[/B]* I will dream of this picture tonight*​


----------



## runyoned18




----------



## runyoned18

The dry ice hash we got off the purple


 Haze grow. 57grams


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice job brother


----------



## MechaniMan

Just a nice picture


----------



## MechaniMan

The Fall colors of Pennsylvania


----------



## WeedHopper

Your plant called the weed popo about you touching her inappropriately.


----------



## cloudy-milkey

MechaniMan said:


> The Fall colors of PennsylvaniaView attachment 311927
> View attachment 311926
> View attachment 311928
> View attachment 311929
> View attachment 311930
> View attachment 311931


Awesome colors, gorgeous ladies!


----------

